# the classical music project, part 5



## science

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend. Please help us!

Here's the least you need to know in order to vote:

1. Make sure you're at the end of the thread, so that you can see the board (the list of works we're voting on) as of the most recent vote. See who cast that vote, and write "After [that person] in your post."

2. Identify the work on the list that you most want to recommend, and your second choice. Then identify the work on the list that you least want to recommend. Type the names of three works in order, like this: "Beethoven Symphony #5 / Bach Goldberg Variations / Brahms Piano Trio #1."

3. If you can copy and paste the board, then please do so, adding 2 points to your first choice, 1 point to your second choice, and subtracting one point from the one you least want to recommend. But if you cannot do that, then just post the names of the works in order (as in step #2) and someone else will copy and paste the list for you.

4. Wait at least 9 hours and vote again!

Very important points:

1. None of us have perfect knowledge of classical music: we're all voting with more or less knowledge and more or less ignorance. Please participate by voting for the works you love and want to recommend to others. People might disagree with your choices, but please be patient and persistent - your participation will make our list better.

2. The negative vote is necessary to curb excessive idiosyncrasy, but if people vote against a work you support, and you can't change their mind, don't despair: it will probably be a more popular choice later in the project. Try to remember that this is supposed to be fun.

3. This is our list, not supposed to be the official objective canon of Western art music. A different group of people would create a different list - even the same group of people at a different time would create a different list - but this is our list at this point in our lives, and we value everyone's participation.

Here are some more details:

1. If you want to add a work to the board for us to vote on, please check the second post (just below these rules) and the most recent list of recommendations (should within the last few pages of the thread) to make sure we haven't already recommended it. (I know that's not really clear. Sorry. If you need to, just ask for help. We're friendly.) If we haven't recommended it already, then when you vote, use your +2 or your +1 to add the work to the list with 2 or 1 points.

2. When a work on the board has 7 more points than any other work on the board, it is recommended. We remove it from the board and post an updated list of recent recommendations. Its place on that list is not subject to further voting, and it doesn't need to be added to the board again.

3. If a work is voted down to zero points, it is removed from the board, but it can be added again at any time if someone votes for it.

4. Please remain calm, and try to cooperate with the other voters. In order for a work to reach the 7 point lead needed for recommendation, frequently we will need to cooperate and negotiate about our votes; for instance, "I'll vote for the Goldberg Variations now if you'll vote for the Diabellis next." A third participant might offer her support if you switched the order. And so on. This discussion is an important part of the process. The nature of collaboration like this is that none of us will agree with all of the group's choices. Please remember that it's a project, not a competition. Please be willing to compromise and negotiate, and please remain polite to each other!

Even more details for the curious (you don't need to know this stuff at first):

1. We'll consider works such as Chopin's Nocturnes as a single work if they are almost always recorded as a group, if they are not collectively too large - not more than 2 or 3 hours - and if the individual components wouldn't merit much consideration alone. These are vague guidelines because no very firm rule will fit all cases, so the community of participants can discuss any particular ambiguous choices.

2. If someone appears to have made a minor error in their vote, we can fix it just by posting the correct list. We should consider the indication of how the participant intended to vote (that is, the thing like "Beethoven 5 / Rite of Spring / Brahms Piano Trio") as authoritative, and if the board they post doesn't jive with that, then we should fix the board. If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.


----------



## science

Here is a list of most of our selections so far - and for the most recent additions, look over the last few pages of this thread, where you will find an updated list of our selections from #501: 

1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492

6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
8. Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection” 
9. Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
10. Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95

11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15. Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98

16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat minor, op. 83
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
20. Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 

21. Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”) 
25. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”) 

26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
27. Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”) 
28. Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
30. Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080

31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, “Hammerklavier”, op. 106
32. Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
33. Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
34. Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
35. Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”) 

36. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
40. D. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)

41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
44. Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527

46. Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
49. Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 

51. Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
52. Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D. 944 
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 

56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D. 810 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
60. Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, “Erdödy”

61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
62. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”) 
63. Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
65. Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36

66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68 
67. Ravel: Scheherazade 
68. Mahler: Symphony #9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
70. Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516

71. Borodin: String Quartet #2 
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare 
74. Chopin: Nocturnes 
75. Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D. 759 

76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, “Moonlight”, op. 27/2
77. Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73 
80. Bach: Cantata 82 “Ich habe genug” 

81. Chopin: Ballades 
82. Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90 
85. Berg: Violin Concerto

86. Tallis: Spem in Alium 
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
88. Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
89. Ravel: String Quartet in F
90. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)

91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
92. Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 and 142 
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
94. Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder 

96. Chopin: Etudes
97. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
98. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
99. Debussy: Preludes 
100. Allegri: Miserere

101. Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie

106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245

111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
115. Puccini: La Bohème

116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
117. Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot

121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667 
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)

126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

131. Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
132. Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92

141. Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, op. 15, D. 760 
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Übung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"

146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47 

151. Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57 
155. Liszt: Les Preludes

156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin

161. Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125 

166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
168. Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795 
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 

171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 

176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
177. Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
178. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony #6 “Tragic” in A minor 
180. Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21 

181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka

186. Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues

191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271 
193. Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
195. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder

196. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, “Lord Nelson Mass” 
197. Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
198. Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
199. Verdi: Rigoletto
200. Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
204. Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4

206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
207. Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
210. Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88

211. Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik

216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D

221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
222. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105

226. Varèse: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9

231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
233. Rebel: Les élémens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ

236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
239. Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques

241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
245. Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543

246. Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
248. Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1

251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 
252. Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a

256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
257. Albéniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring

261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830

266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53

271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words

276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata in A

281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101

286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
287. Mahler: Symphony #3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
289. Verdi: Aïda
290. Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93

291. Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
292. Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
293. Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
294. Puccini: Tosca
295. Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111

296. Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
297. Janáček: Sinfonietta 
298. Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
299. Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
300. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12

306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri

311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3

316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck

321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae

326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2

331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)

336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2

341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3

346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie

351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies

356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1

361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi

366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria

371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor

376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings

381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto

386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio

391. Berwald: Violin Concerto
392. Paganini: 24 Caprices
393. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
394. Busoni: Piano Concerto
395. Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2

396. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
397. Grieg: Lyric Pieces
398. Ravel: Miroirs
399. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
400. Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem

406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China

411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052

416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus

421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony

426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6

431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn

436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites

441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust

446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88

451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel

456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto

461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5

466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass

471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World

476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp

481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges

486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet #13
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490. Sibelius: Symphony #4

491. Brahms: Horn Trio
492. Cage: In a Landscape
493. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478
494. Delibes: Lakme
495. Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530

496. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
497. Schubert: Schwanengesang
498. Handel: Israel in Egypt
499. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande
500. Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche


----------



## An Die Freude

AAH! Part 3 to part 5?


----------



## science

Here is an alphabetical list of the works that have been enshrined, as of #500. For enshrinements past 500, you'll have to look at the last few pages of the thread:



Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Nixon in China
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Allegri: Miserere
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171
Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata 82 “Ich habe genug” 
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080
Bach: English Suites
Bach: French Suites
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
Bartók: Sonatina
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
Bax: Tintagel
Beach: Piano Concerto
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, “Hammerklavier”, op. 106
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, “Moonlight”, op. 27/2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
Beethoven: String Quartet #13
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68 
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
Berwald: Violin Concerto
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
Borodin: String Quartet #2 
Borodin: Symphony #2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Double Concerto
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45 
Brahms: Horn Trio
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
Bruch: Kol Nidre
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: The Great Service
Cage: In a Landscape
Charpentier: Te Deum
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
Chopin: Ballades 
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes 
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
Chopin: Polonaises
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111
Debussy: Jeux
Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”) 
Debussy: Nocturnes L91
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”) 
Debussy: Preludes 
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Debussy: String quartet
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
Delibes: Lakme
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Duruflé: Requiem
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
Dvořák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95
Dvorak: Violin Concerto
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
Franck: Variations Symphoniques
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigals
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Glazunov: Symphony #5
Glazunov: The Seasons
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36
Gounod: Faust
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
Handel: Giulio Cesare 
Handel: Israel in Egypt
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Solomon
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, “Lord Nelson Mass” 
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, “Erdödy”
Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
Haydn: Symphony No. 88
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seasons
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
Janáček: Mladi
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Sinfonietta 
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21 
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Requiem
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Christus
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125 
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”) 
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder 
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D
Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection” 
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
Mahler: Symphony #6 “Tragic” in A minor 
Mahler: Symphony #9
Mahler: Symphony No. 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 8
Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2
Medtner: Skazki
Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90 
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
Milhaud: The Creation of the World
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigals
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271 
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516
Mozart: Symphony #29
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551 
Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Paganini: 24 Caprices
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
Poulenc: Gloria
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
Rachmaninoff: Preludes
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio
Ravel: Scheherazade 
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Rebel: Les élémens
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Reich: The Desert Music
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rott: Symphony in E major
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
Satie: Gymnopedies
Scarlatti, D: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4
Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, op. 15, D. 760 
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795 
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 and 142 
Schubert: Mass #6
Schubert: Octet
Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D959
Schubert: Piano Trio #2
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D. 810 
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D. 759 
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D. 944 
Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
Schumann, C: Piano Trio
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
Schumann: Dichterliebe 
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quartet
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
Schumann: Symphony #2
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
Sibelius: Symphony #4
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47 
Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”) 
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: Mass
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Pulcinella
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Takemitsu: November Steps
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium 
Tavener: Song for Athene
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Varèse: Deserts
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aïda
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”) 
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Viola Concerto
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
Webern: String Quartet


----------



## science

It's too bad I can't fix the title of the thread. We'll call it part 5, though there was no part 4. My bad! 

Here is the scoreboard by composer - note that this is somewhat arbitrary, since we're counting things like the Brandenburg Concertos, The Ring, Haydn's op. 76 quartets, and so on as single works. Nevertheless, it's interesting for some people to see this: 

30 Beethoven, Mozart
29 Bach
28
27
26
25 
24 
23
22
21
20 Brahms
19 Schubert
18
17
16
15 
14
13
12 Haydn, Mahler, Schumann
11 Debussy, Dvořák
10 Bartók, Ravel, Tchaikovsky 
9 Chopin, Handel, Mendelssohn
8 Sibelius, Strauss R
7 Bruckner, Rachmaninoff, Stravinsky, Wagner
6 Janáček, Prokofiev, Shostakovich
5 Ligeti, Liszt, Schoenberg, Verdi 
4 Berlioz, Elgar, Fauré, Grieg, Monteverdi, Puccini, Vivaldi 
3 Barber, Berg, Saint-Saëns, Vaughan Williams, Walton 
2 Adams, Albeníz, Bizet, Borodin, Britten, Bruch, Byrd, Chausson, Copland, Franck, Gershwin, Glass, Glazunov, Hindemith, Ives, Josquin, Medtner, Messiaen, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Purcell, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Takemitsu, Tallis, Villa-Lobos, Webern
1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Bach CPE, Bax, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Berwald, Biber, Boccherini, Brian, Busoni, Buxtehude, Cage, Charpentier, Cherubini, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Donizetti, Dowland, Duruflé, Enescu, Falla, Gabrieli, Gesualdo, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Gounod, Gubaidulina, Holst, Honegger, Hummel, Lalo, Lutoslawski, Machaut, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Mussorgsky, Ockeghem, Paganini, Pärt, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Rameau, Rebel, Respighi, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Satie, Scarlatti D, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schumann C, Schütz, Scriabin, Smetana, Strauss J II, Suk, Szymanowski, Tavener, Telemann, Varèse, Victoria, Weber


----------



## An Die Freude

Ligeti: Musica Ricercata/Ravel/Dutilleux

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 2
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 14
Riley: In C - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## science

after ADF: 

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 2
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 16
Riley: In C - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6

Bolero / Dutilleux / Tchaikovsky


----------



## tdc

After science:

Lully: Atys / Stravinsky / Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 2
Lully: Atys - 2
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 16
Riley: In C - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 8
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6


----------



## NightHawk

Dunno why, I thought we were going to 500...apparently it's going past "Jupiter and beyond the Infinite". I'll be voting again tonight. (sounds of cork popping and Richard Strauss)

Much deserved applause, Science!:clap:


----------



## pjang23

Pärt has three works, and is listed in 1 & 2.

Prokofiev Scriabin Ravel

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 2
Lully: Atys - 2
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 15
Riley: In C - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 8
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Riley/Ravel/Stravinsky

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 2
Lully: Atys - 2
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 16
Riley: In C - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Ligeti / Ravel / Dutilleux

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 4
Lully: Atys - 2
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 17
Riley: In C - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Liszt: A Faust Symphony / Tchaikovsky / Ligeti

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 3
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 2
Lully: Atys - 2
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 17
Riley: In C - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## Trout

science said:


> It's too bad I can't fix the title of the thread. We'll call it part 5, though there was no part 4. My bad!


I hear that there are these people called "moderators" that have the special power to change the title of a thread...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Trout

*Ligeti*  / Liszt / Dutilleux

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 5
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 3
Lully: Atys - 2
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 17
Riley: In C - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After CoAG:

Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra / Saint-Saens: Danse macabre / Ligeti

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 4
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 3
Lully: Atys - 2
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 17
Riley: In C - 11
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## NightHawk

after mmsbls:

Canteloube / Ravel / Dutilleux

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 4
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 3
Lully: Atys - 2
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 18
Riley: In C - 11
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## tdc

After NightHawk:

Lully / Dutilleux / Tchaikovsky

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 4
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 3
Lully: Atys - 4
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 18
Riley: In C - 11
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Prokofiev Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 4
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 3
Lully: Atys - 4
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 3
Ravel: Bolero - 18
Riley: In C - 11
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6


----------



## science

Trout said:


> I hear that there are these people called "moderators" that have the special power to change the title of a thread...


I hate to bother them for such a small thing; my relationship with them is... sometimes strained. Better for me to keep a low profile when possible!


----------



## science

after pjang23:

*Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13*
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 4
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 3
Lully: Atys - 4
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 5
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 3
*Ravel: Bolero - 20*
Riley: In C - 11
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6

Ravel! / Machaut / Stravinsky

Ok, from now on all my votes are going to Canteloube, Riley, and Dutilleux! (I'll probably turn to Machaut as those works get enshrined.)


----------



## science

So, here's the updated list: 

501. Ravel: Bolero 

And the new board: 

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 4
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 3
Lully: Atys - 4
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 5
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 3
Riley: In C - 11
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Ligeti / Prokofiev / Tchaikovsky

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 3
Lully: Atys - 4
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 5
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 4
Riley: In C - 11
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 5


----------



## An Die Freude

Ligeti/Saint-Saens/Dutilleux

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 3
Lully: Atys - 4
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 5
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 4
Riley: In C - 11
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 5


----------



## Conor71

After An Die Freude:

Riley/Faure/Stravinsky

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 3
Lully: Atys - 4
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 5
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 4
Riley: In C - 13
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 5


----------



## An Die Freude

......................


----------



## science

An Die Freude said:


> ......................


He gotcha. Just a collision.


----------



## An Die Freude

It was quite funny actually, he missed my first post then edited it just before I posted the corrected board


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Conor71

Riley / *Ligeti*  / Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 3
Lully: Atys - 4
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 5
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 4
Riley: In C - 14
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 5


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Tchaikovsky / Liszt / Ligeti

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 4
Lully: Atys - 4
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 5
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 4
Riley: In C - 14
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 / Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra / Dutilleux

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 1
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 4
Lully: Atys - 4
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 4
Riley: In C - 14
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 1
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 4
Lully: Atys - 4
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 4
Riley: In C - 16
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7

Riley / Canteloube / Ligeti


----------



## pjang23

Machaut Scriabin Ligeti

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 1
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 4
Lully: Atys - 4
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 4
Riley: In C - 16
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Lully / Stravinsky / Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 1
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 1
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 4
Lully: Atys - 6
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 4
Riley: In C - 16
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Ligeti / Haydn / Saint-Saens

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 1
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 4
Lully: Atys - 6
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 4
Riley: In C - 16
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Tchaikovsky / Liszt / Ligeti

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 1
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 5
Lully: Atys - 6
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 4
Riley: In C - 16
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 9


----------



## pjang23

Prokofiev Tchaikovsky Dutilleux

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 1
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 5
Lully: Atys - 6
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 6
Riley: In C - 16
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 10


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:

Canteloube / Riley / Debussy

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
*Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 0*
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 5
Lully: Atys - 6
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 6
Riley: In C - 17
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 10

update:

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 5
Lully: Atys - 6
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 6
Riley: In C - 17
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 10


----------



## tdc

After NH:

Dutilleux / Lully / Tchaikovsky

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 5
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 6
Riley: In C - 17
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Faure / Mozart / Dutilleux

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 5
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 3
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 6
Riley: In C - 17
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 15
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 5
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 3
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 6
Riley: In C - 19
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 8

Riley / Canteloube / Tchaikovsky


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Riley/Faure/Stravinsky

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 15
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 5
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 3
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 6
Riley: In C - 21
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 8


----------



## An Die Freude

Ligeti/SaintSaens/Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 6
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 5
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 3
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 6
* Riley: In C - 21*
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After An die Freude:

Ligeti / Prokofiev / Faure

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 11
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 5
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 3
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 8


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 16
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 5
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 8
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 3
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 8

Canteloube / Machaut / Ligeti


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt / Tchaikovsky / Ligeti

*Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 16
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9*
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
*Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 9*
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 7
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 8
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 3
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
*Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 9*


----------



## Trout

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne

New board:

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 5
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 7
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 8
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 3
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Faure / Mozart / Dutilleux

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 7
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 8
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 4
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 9


----------



## pjang23

Tchaikovsky Scriabin Ligeti

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 7
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 8
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 11


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Ligeti / Saint-Saens

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 7
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 8
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 13


----------



## Conor71

After NightHawk:

Mozart/Saint-Saens/Stravinsky

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 7
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 7
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 8
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 6
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71:

Mozart / Faure / Dutilleux

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 7
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 7
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 8
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 13


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Tchaikovsky / Liszt / Ligeti

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 7
*Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 8*
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
*Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8*
*Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 8*
Lully: Atys - 7
*Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 8
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 8*
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4
*Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 15*


----------



## Trout

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin

New board:

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 7
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 8
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 8
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4


----------



## pjang23

Machaut Scriabin Ligeti

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 7
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 8
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 10
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4


----------



## science

Ooops, sorry, meant to edit this, and posted again instead...


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 7
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 12
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4

Machaut / Dutilleux / Liszt


----------



## An Die Freude

Ligeti/SaintSaens/Dutilleux

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 7
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 7
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 12
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4


----------



## Trout

After An Die Freude:

Franck: Symphony in D minor / Liszt / Ligeti

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 7
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 8
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 12
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4


----------



## An Die Freude

Despite all my support for Ligeti, I think Mahler's 7th should get on first. Who would be with me?


----------



## science

after Trout (quiet in here): 

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 8
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 8
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 7
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4

Machaut / Dutilleux / Mozart


----------



## science

An Die Freude said:


> Despite all my support for Ligeti, I think Mahler's 7th should get on first. Who would be with me?


I'm busy for now (there are ten things on the board I'd like to support) so I can't offer support for either of them soon - though of the two I like Musica Ricercata better. There's always room for Mahler, though. Vote away. When it's in first place, I'll swing my support to it.


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Faure / Dutilleux

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 7
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 8
Lully: Atys - 7
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 14
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 9
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4


----------



## pjang23

Machaut Prokofiev Mozart

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 7
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 8
Lully: Atys - 7
*Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 16*
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Le Voir Dit

New board:

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 7
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 8
Lully: Atys - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Lully / Stravinsky / Liszt

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 7
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 7
Lully: Atys - 9
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Mozart/Saint-Saens/Stravinsky

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 7
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 7
Lully: Atys - 9
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 10
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4


----------



## science

after Conor:

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 7
Lully: Atys - 9
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 11
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4

Dutilleux / Mozart / Scriabin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt / Franck / Ligeti

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 9
Lully: Atys - 9
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 11
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Dutilleux / Stravinsky / Ligeti

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 9
Lully: Atys - 9
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 11
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5


----------



## Cnote11

After TDC

Stravinsky/Scriabin/Lully

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 9
Lully: Atys - 8
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 11
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Mozart / Saint-Saens / Dutilleux

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 9
Lully: Atys - 8
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 13
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7


----------



## NightHawk

after mmsbls:

*Josquin 'De Pro'* / Lully / Saint-Saens

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
*Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' 2* 
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 9
Lully: Atys - 9
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 13
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7


----------



## tdc

Corrected Board:

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 9
Lully: Atys - 9
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 13
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7


----------



## NightHawk

Thanks! tdc, I corrected my post and then noticed when I 'saved' that you had already attended to it.


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Scriabin Dutilleux

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 9
Lully: Atys - 9
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 15
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7


----------



## An Die Freude

Mahler: Symphony #7/Ligeti/Scriabin

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 9
Lully: Atys - 9
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 15
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7


----------



## science

after An Die Freude:

*Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10*
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 8
Lully: Atys - 9
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
*Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A, K. 219 - 17*
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7

Mozart / Dutilleux / Liszt


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Le Voir Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219

New board:

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 9
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 8
Lully: Atys - 9
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Faure / Saint-Saens / Dutilleux

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 8
Lully: Atys - 9
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Liszt / Franck / Ligeti

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 9
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7


----------



## Cnote11

After Trout:
Stravinsky/Scriabin/Lully

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 8
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 9


----------



## tdc

After cnote11:

Dutilleux / Lully / SS

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 2
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 9
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after tdc:

Josquin / Lully / Saint-Saens


Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 4
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 10
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 9


----------



## pjang23

Franck Scriabin Ligeti

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 4
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 5
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 10
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 9


----------



## science

A minor change to the enshrinement list: #505 goes from "Le Voir-Dit" to "Songs from Le Voir-Dit," because it is a very long poem, and it seems that Machaut only set some parts of it to music. 

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219


----------



## science

after pjang23; 

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 10
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 3
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 4
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 5
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 10
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 9

Dutilleux / Haydn / Faure


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Faure / Haydn / Ligeti

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 12
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 4
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 4
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 4
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 10
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 9


----------



## Operadowney

After mmsbls:

Haydn/Stravinsky/Ligeti

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 12
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 6
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 4
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 3
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 10
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 10


----------



## Trout

After Operadowney (welcome to the project!):

Liszt / Franck / Ligeti

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 12
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 7
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 6
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 4
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 2
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 10
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 10


----------



## Cnote11

After trout:

Stravinsky/Saint-Saens/Lully

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 12
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 7
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 6
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 4
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 2
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 9
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12


----------



## tdc

After Cnote11:

Dutilleux / Lully / SS

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 15
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 12
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 7
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 6
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 4
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 2
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 10
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12


----------



## pjang23

Franck Haydn Ligeti

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 15
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 12
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 9
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 4
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 1
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 10
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 17
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 12
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 9
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 8
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 4
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 1
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 10
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 2
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11

Dutilleux / Haydn / Stravinsky


----------



## Cygnenoir

I'm back (after a cabin trip), and yes - I notice a Mahler on the board 

After science:

Mahler / Prokofiev / Faure

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 17
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 9
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 8
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 4
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 1
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 10
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 9
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:

Josquin / Lully / Saint-Saens

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 17
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 9
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 8
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 6
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 1
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 9
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Franck / Josquin / Ligeti

Dutilleux: Metaboles - 17
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 8
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 4
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 9
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11


----------



## An Die Freude

Noooo! The Ligeti!!!!!

Mahler/Dutilleux/Liszt

*Dutilleux: Metaboles - 18*
Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 8
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 11
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 6
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 9
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11


----------



## Trout

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles

New board:

Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 11
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 8
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 11
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 6
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 9
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After An Die Freude:

Faure / Haydn / Franck

Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 13
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 10
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 11
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 6
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 9
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11


----------



## pjang23

Faure Scriabin Liszt

Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 15
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 10
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 6
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 9
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hello all, it's been a while.

after pjang23

Prokofiev Franck Stravinsky

Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 15
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 6
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 11
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 10

Surprised the Franck hadn't got up there yet. But what a gargantuan list we've accumulated over so many months!


----------



## tdc

After Huilun...

Lully / Stravinsky / Liszt

Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 15
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 9
Lully: Atys - 13
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 6
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 11
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Mahler / Prokofiev / Lully

Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 15
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 9
Lully: Atys - 12
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 12
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11


----------



## Operadowney

*Question: so a work gets recommended when it has seven more votes than the second place work on the board? *

After berghansson

Saint-Saens/ Haydn / Josquin

Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 15
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 9
Lully: Atys - 12
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 12
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11


----------



## mmsbls

Operadowney said:


> *Question: so a work gets recommended when it has seven more votes than the second place work on the board? *


That is correct.

After Operadowney:

Faure / Haydn / Liszt

Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 17
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 8
Lully: Atys - 12
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 12
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Liszt / Franck / Lully

Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 17
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 12
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Faure/Saint-Saens/Stravinsky

*Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra - 19*
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 12
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 10


----------



## Conor71

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra

New Board:

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 12
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 10


----------



## pjang23

Prokofiev Scriabin Franck

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 6
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 14
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 16
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 10

Prokofiev / Josquin / Haydn


----------



## Cnote11

After science

Stravinsky (this one should have been on the list ages ago...)/Prokofiev (as a Russian all his main compositions deserve top 150, no exceptions)/Lully (stop voting this one up)

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 10
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 17
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12


----------



## tdc

After Cnote11:

Lully / Stravinsky / SS

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 12
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 8
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 17
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Mahler / Prokofiev / Lully

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 18
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13


----------



## NightHawk

after berghansson:

Prokofiev / Josquin / SS

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 12
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
*Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 20*
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13

updated recommended list:

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky

updated board:

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 12
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13


----------



## Operadowney

after Nighthawk:

Saint-Saens/ Haydn / Josquin

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 11
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 10
Lully: Atys - 12
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 18
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13


----------



## Trout

After Operadowney:

Liszt / Franck / Lully

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 18
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13


----------



## NightHawk

corrected board:

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 11
*Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7*
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky - 18
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13

(I think Operadowney did not subtract 1 from Josquin, but am in a rush, so if anyone cares to check my work, thanks)


----------



## Trout

Actually, since Alexander Nevsky got enshrined, this should be the correct list:

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 11
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13


----------



## science

after Trout's work: 


Franck: Symphony in D minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 13
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13


Lully / Frank / Scriabin


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Saint-Saens / Haydn / Stravinsky

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 13
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Franck Lully

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 12
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Lully / Stravinsky / Mahler

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 14
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Messiaen: L'Ascension / Mahler / Lully

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 13
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 2
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Saint-Saens / Haydn / Stravinsky

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 13
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 2
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12


----------



## Cnote11

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky/Saint-Sans/Franck

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 13
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 13
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 2
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 14


----------



## Trout

After Cnote11:

Liszt / Franck / Lully

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 14
Lully: Atys - 12
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 2
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 14


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Lully / Stravinsky / Liszt

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 14
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 13
Lully: Atys - 14
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 2
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 15


----------



## pjang23

Franck Mendelssohn Mahler

Franck: Symphony in D minor - 16
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 13
Lully: Atys - 14
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 3
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 15


----------



## science

after pjang23: 


Franck: Symphony in D minor - 18
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 13
Lully: Atys - 14
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 3
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 14
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 1

Franck / Zelenka / Stravinsky


----------



## An Die Freude

Franck/Mahler/Stravinsky

*Franck: Symphony in D minor - 20* 
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 13
Lully: Atys - 14
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 3
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 1


----------



## science

Franck is not enshrined - just making sure there's no confusion there.


----------



## science

Ok, after An Die Freude: 

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 1
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 20 
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 13
Lully: Atys - 13
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 3
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 3

Zelenka / Brahms / Lully


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor

updated board:

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 1
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 13
Lully: Atys - 13
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 3
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Saint-Saens / Haydn / Stravinsky

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 1
Franck: Symphony in D minor - 20
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 13
Lully: Atys - 13
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 3
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Scriabin Liszt

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 1
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 13
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 5
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 3


----------



## Trout

Berlioz and Britten both seem underrepresented in the list, so...


After pjang23:

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette / Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra / Lully

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 1
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 1
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 7
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 12
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 5
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Britten/Josquin/Mahler

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 1
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 12
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 5
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 3


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> Berlioz and Britten both seem underrepresented in the list, so...


...and Lully is not under-represented?!

Lully / Stravinsky / SS

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 1
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 14
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 5
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Mahler / Britten / Scriabin

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 1
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 14
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 11
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 5
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 3


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> *Berlioz and Britten both seem underrepresented in the list*, so...
> 
> After pjang23:
> 
> Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette / Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra / *Lully*


_Jean-Baptiste de Lully (French pronunciation: [ʒɑ̃batist də lyˈli]; Italian: Giovanni Battista Lulli; 28 November 1632 - 22 March 1687) was an Italian-born French composer who spent most of his life working in the court of Louis XIV of France.* He is considered the chief master of the French Baroque style*. Lully disavowed any Italian influence in French music of the period. He became a French subject in 1661....

*The influence of Lully's music produced a radical revolution in the style of the dances of the court itself*. Instead of the slow and stately movements which had prevailed until then, he introduced lively ballets of rapid rhythm. Lully also enjoyed the friendship of Molière, *with whom he created a new music form, the comédie-ballet which combined theater, comedy, and ballet. He played a crucial role in synthesizing, consolidating and disseminating orchestral organization, scorings, performance practices, and repertory.*...

*Lully can be considered the founder of French opera*, having forsaken the Italian method of dividing musical numbers into separate recitatives and arias, choosing instead to combine the two for dramatic effect. Lully also opted for quicker story development as was more to the taste of the French public....

Lully's music is still played regularly via recordings at the Palace of Versailles during the summertime in the gardens, setting the mood for one's visit._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Baptiste_Lully

----
It seems to me that Lully is a criminally under-rated composer on this forum.


----------



## Trout

Ok, the composer was influential in the development of opera. That is not really related with the actual composition. With the case of my two nominations, they are pieces that I enjoy and are on my list of nominations, however I decided to push them now because of how few compositions they have in respect to other composers.


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 1
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 12
Lully: Atys - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 11
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 5
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 4

Lully / Zelenka / Stravinsky


----------



## Trout

@tdc, if it will help, I will stop voting against Lully for the short while it has left on the board.

After science:

Liszt / Berlioz / Mahler

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 3
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 1
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 14
Lully: Atys - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 5
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Britten/Josquin/Brahms (sorry)

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 3
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 6
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 14
Lully: Atys - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 5
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 4


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Scriabin Haydn

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 3
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 6
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 14
Lully: Atys - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 7
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 4


----------



## Cnote11

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 3
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 6
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 14
Lully: Atys - 15
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 7
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 14
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 4

After Pjang

Igor/Camille/Lully


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Haydn / Saint-Saens / Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 3
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 6
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 15
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 14
Lully: Atys - 15
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 7
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 2
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Mahler / S-S

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 3
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 6
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 15
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 14
Lully: Atys - 15
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 11
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 7
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 4


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 3
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 6
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 14
Lully: Atys - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 11
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 7
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5

Lully / Zelenka / Haydn


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Haydn / Saint-Saens / Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 3
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 6
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 16
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 14
Lully: Atys - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 11
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 7
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Liszt / Berlioz / Mahler

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 4
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 6
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 16
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Lully: Atys - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 7
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Britten/Josquin/Saint-Seans

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 4
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 8
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 16
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Lully: Atys - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 7
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Klavierspieler:

Mahler / Britten / Saint-Saens

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 4
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 9
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 16
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Lully: Atys - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 12
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 7
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Mendelssohn Liszt

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 4
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 9
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 16
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 15
Lully: Atys - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 12
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Liszt / Berlioz / Mahler

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 9
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 16
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 17
Lully: Atys - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 11
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Haydn / Saint-Saens / Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 9
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 2
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 18
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 17
Lully: Atys - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 11
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Lully Haydn

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 9
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 17
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 17
Lully: Atys - 18
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 11
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 9
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 17
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Lully: Atys - 18
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 11
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss, J I: Radetzky March - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5

Zelenka / Strauss / Liszt


----------



## tdc

After science:

Lully / Stravinsky / Haydn

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 9
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 16
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Lully: Atys - 20
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 11
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss, J I: Radetzky March - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> Ok, the composer was influential in the development of opera. That is not really related with the actual composition. With the case of my two nominations, they are pieces that I enjoy and are on my list of nominations, however I decided to push them now because of how few compositions they have in respect to other composers.


Well, I appreciate the fact you've stopped voting against this great work, thank you. I will point out that the Wiki page calling Lully the '*chief master of the French Baroque style*' clearly indicates this composer is known for his great Baroque compositions and for more than just his innovations in the development of opera (the overtures to his stage works were also ground breaking by the way). His compositions were also of the highest quality. This is not widely debated. To cite another reference Naxos Music Library states "If you were to ask who the *greatest French composer* of the seventeenth century was, there would be only one possible answer: an Italian called *Lully*."

-Naxos Music Library - _Discover Music of the Baroque Era_ CD booklet

I do believe these statements say a lot about his actual compositions.


----------



## NightHawk

after tdc:


Lully / Josquin / Saint-Saens


Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 9
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 16
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 11
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Lully: Atys - 22
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 11
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss, J I: Radetzky March - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Mahler / Britten / Josquin

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 16
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Lully: Atys - 22
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 13
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss, J I: Radetzky March - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## Ellyll

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys

After berghansson:

Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) / Lully / Josquin

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 4
* Haydn: Symphony #94 - 16*
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
* Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16*
* Lully: Atys - 23*
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 13
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 2
Strauss, J I: Radetzky March - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5

Updated list:

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 16
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 13
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 2
Strauss, J I: Radetzky March - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## science

Fresh blood! Welcome to the project, Ellyll, and very nice first post. Never saw a first post like that before. 

After Ellyll: 

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 16
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 13
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 3
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 4
Strauss, J I: Radetzky March - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5

Schubert / Strauss / Messiaen


----------



## Ellyll

Ha, Thank you very much for the welcome, and yes, I am in fact a programmer. =P

This is a great project. Congratulations on getting this far.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt / Berlioz / Strauss

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 6
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 16
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 18
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 13
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 3
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 4
Strauss, J I: Radetzky March - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


Sorry, but the Radetzky doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Operadowney

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Haydn / Berlioz

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 17
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 18
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 13
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 10
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 3
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 4
Strauss, J I: Radetzky March - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Operadowney:

Saint-Saens / Haydn / Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 18
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 18
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 13
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 10
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 3
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 4
Strauss, J I: Radetzky March - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Saint-Saens/Schubert/Liszt

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 18
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 13
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 10
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 3
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 5
Strauss, J I: Radetzky March - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## tdc

After Conor71:

Stravinsky / Mendelssohn / Scriabin (as usual just mixing up the neg votes)

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 18
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 13
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 3
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 5
Strauss, J I: Radetzky March - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Messiaen / Mahler / Strauss

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 4
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 18
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 14
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 5
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Dvorak Liszt

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 5
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 19
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 14
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 5
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Haydn / Saint-Saens / Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 5
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 21
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 14
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 5
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 16
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Berlioz / Britten / Saint-Saens

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 5
Haydn: Symphony #94 - 21
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 14
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 5
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 5


----------



## science

after Trout:

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 5
*Haydn: Symphony #94 - 23*
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
*Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16*
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 14
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 5
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 6

Haydn / Zelenka / Saint-Saens


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys 
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise" 

New board: 

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Yong Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 5
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 14
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 5
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 6


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Scriabin Mahler

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 13
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 5
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 6


----------



## Ellyll

After pjang23

Dvorak/Schubert/Messiaen

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 13
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 6


----------



## tdc

After Ellyll:

Stravinsky / Zelenka / Britten

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 10
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 13
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 14
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 7


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After tdc

Mahler / Britten / Liszt

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 15
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 15
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 14
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 7


----------



## Conor71

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Saint-Saens/Schubert/Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 15
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 15
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 16
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 7
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 7


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor71:


Stravinsky / Josquin / Saint-Saens 


Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 15
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 15
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 7
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 15
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 7


----------



## science

after Nighthawk: 

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 15
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 15
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 15
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 9

Zelenka / Schubert / Dvorak


----------



## Ellyll

After science:

Schubert/Zelenka/Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 15
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 15
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 14
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Ellyll:

Liszt / Berlioz / Saint-Saens

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 15
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 14
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Saint-Saens / Schubert / Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 15
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 4
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 16
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 11
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Mahler / Saint-Saens

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 16
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 6
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 11
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Mendelssohn Mahler

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 15
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 6
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 11
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 10


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Zelenka / SS

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 15
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 6
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 11
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 15
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 11


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Saint-Saens/Schubert/Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 17
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 15
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 6
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 16
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 14
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Conor71

Mahler / Saint-Saens / Liszt

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 17
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 6
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 17
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 14
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Saint-Saens / Schubert / Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 17
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 6
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 19
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 11


----------



## NightHawk

after mmsbls:

Mahler / Messiaen / Berlioz

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 19
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 19
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 11


----------



## science

after NightHawk: 

erlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 21
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 7
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 18
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 12

Mahler / Zelenka / Saint-Saens


----------



## Cnote11

Science, go vote for crumb in my other thread  

After Science

Stravinsky/Messiaen/Zelenka

erlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 21
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 18
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 15
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 11


----------



## Ellyll

After Cnote11:

Mahler/Schubert/Saint-Saens


erlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mahler: Symphony #7 - 23
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 17
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 15
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Dvorak Saint-Saens

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
*Mahler: Symphony #7 - 23*
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 16
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 15
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 11


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7

New board: 

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 16
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 16
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 15
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Liszt / Berlioz / Saint-Saens

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 18
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 15
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 11


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Liszt / Zelenka / SS

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 11
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 20
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 15
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Messiaen / Britten / Mendelssohn

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 12
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 20
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 15
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 12


----------



## science

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 12
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
*Liszt: A Faust Symphony - 21*
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
*Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 14*
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
*Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 14*
*Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 14*
*Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 14*

Zelenka / Liszt / Stravinsky


----------



## Ellyll

[Nothing to see here, this alleged post is only in your imagination.]


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony 

New board: 

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 12
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 14
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 14


----------



## science

Ellyll, I beat you! 

Your vote doesn't count, so vote again now.


----------



## Ellyll

Gah, I am smote by thy cutting rebuke, now must I make haste to the revision board!

[reserved for update]

After *science*: (we will return to obsolete pagan ways, but it won't work so well this time around ...)

Schubert/Zelenka/Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 12
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 16
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 15


----------



## Trout

After Ellyll:

Berlioz / Britten / Saint-Saens

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 13
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 16
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 15


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Stravinsky / Zelenka / Britten

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 12
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 16
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 15
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 16


----------



## pjang23

Webern Schubert Zelenka

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 12
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 17
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 15
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 2
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Schubert / Saint-Saens / Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 12
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 19
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 14
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 2
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls: 

Messiaen / Britten / Saint-Saens

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 13
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 19
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 14
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 2
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 15


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Saint-Saens/Schubert/Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 13
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 20
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 13
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 2
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 15


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Conor71

Schubert / Webern / Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 13
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
*Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria) - 22*
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 3
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 15


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony 
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)

New board: 

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 13
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 3
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 15


----------



## science

after COAG: 

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 12
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 17
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 3
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 16

SS / Zelenka / Britten


----------



## Ellyll

After science:

SS/Dvorak/Messiaen

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 12
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 19
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 3
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 16


----------



## Trout

After Ellyll:

Berlioz / Britten / Saint-Saens

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 13
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 18
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 3
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 16


----------



## pjang23

Webern Mendelssohn Messiaen

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 13
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 18
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 5
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Saint-Saens / Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra / Webern

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 13
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 1
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 20
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 12
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 4
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 16


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Saint-Saens/Webern/Stravinsky

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 13
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 1
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 22
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 5
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Britten / Messiaen / Zelenka

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 15
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 1
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
* Saint-Saens: Danse macabre - 22*
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 5
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony 
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre

New Board:

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 15
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 1
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 5
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 15


----------



## Ellyll

After berghansson:

Zelenka/Dvorak/Josquin

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 15
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 1
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 5
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 17


----------



## science

after Elyll: 

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 14
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 1
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 1
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 5
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 19

Zelenka / Tartini / Britten


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Debussy / Tartini / Webern

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 14
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 3
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 2
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 4
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 19


----------



## NightHawk

after mmsbls:

Zelenka / Mendelssohn / Berlioz

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 14
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 3
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 13
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 2
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 4
*Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 - 21*

updated board:

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 14
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 3
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 13
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 2
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 4

Recommended Works Update:

501. Ravel: Bolero502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony 
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Britten / Scriabin / Tartini

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 16
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 3
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 13
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 1
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 4


----------



## pjang23

Webern Britten Dvorak

Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 17
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 3
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 13
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 1
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 6


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 / Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande / Britten

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 16
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 3
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 1
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 13
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 11
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 1
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 6


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Webern/Messiaen/Stravinsky

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 16
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 3
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 1
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 13
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 10
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 1
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 8


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Britten / Berlioz / Debussy

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 18
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 1
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 13
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 10
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 1
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 8


----------



## pjang23

Britten DebussyPM Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
*Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - 20*
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 2
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 10
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 1
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 8


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra

Updated Board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 2
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 10
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 1
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 2
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 10
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 3
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9

Tartini / Webern / Messiaen


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Debussy Fantasy / Tartini / Webern

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 2
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 13
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 10
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 4
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 8


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Dvorak / Debussy / Scriabin

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 3
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 15
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 10
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 4
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 8


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Bach/Webern/Stravinsky

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 3
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 15
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 9
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 4
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor71:


Debussy 'Pelleas' / Mendelssohn / Bach

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 3
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 5
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 15
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 13
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 9
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 4
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## science

after Nighthawk: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 3
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 5
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 17
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 9
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 5
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9

Dvorak / Tartini / Mendelssohn


----------



## Trout

After science:

Biber: Requiem à 15 / Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra / Tartini

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 3
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 5
Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 17
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 9
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 4
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak DebussyPM Berlioz

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 3
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 6
*Dvorak: Stabat Mater - 19*
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 9
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 4
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater

Updated Board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 3
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 6
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 12
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 1
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 9
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 4
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Messiaen / Strauss / Mendelssohn

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 3
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 4
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 6
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 9
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 4
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## science

Wow, I was looking over old threads, and check out what I found - where it all started: http://www.talkclassical.com/12507-music-you-should-hear.html


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Debussy / Tartini / Stravinsky

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 3
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 6
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 6
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 8
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 5
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bach / Debussy Pel / Debussy Fantasy

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 8
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 5
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Berlioz / Biber / Tartini

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 13
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 3
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 8
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 4
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Berlioz Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 14
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 3
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 5
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 2
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 8
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 4
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Debussy / Tartini / Stravinsky

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 14
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 3
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 2
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 5
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after mmsbls:


Debussy 'Pelleus' / Messiaen / Berlioz


Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 13
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 3
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 2
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 5
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## science

after NightHawk:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 14
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 3
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 2
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 7
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9

Tartini / Berlioz / Messiaen


----------



## tdc

After science:

Debussy / Berlioz / Scriabin

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 15
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 3
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 2
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 11
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 7
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Bach/Webern/Stravinsky

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 15
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 3
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 2
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 11
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 7
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Berlioz / Biber / Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 17
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 2
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 11
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 7
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10


----------



## science

My bad! I'm too early!


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Berlioz Scriabin

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
*Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette - 18*
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 7
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette

Updated Board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 7
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10


----------



## science

and now I'm too late... 

after pjang23: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 5
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 7
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 9
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10

Tartini / Biber / Messiaen


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Debussy / Tartini / Stravinsky

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 5
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 11
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Mendelssohn / Bach / Debussy Fantasy

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 5
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 13
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 2
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Biber / Strauss / Tartini

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 7
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 8
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 13
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 9
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Debussy / Tartini / Stravinsky

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 7
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 13
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Medtner Debussy

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 7
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mendelssohn: Elijah - 15
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 8
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
*Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10*
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
*Mendelssohn: Elijah - 17
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10*
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4
*Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10*

Mendelssohn / Biber / Deb Fantasy


----------



## Ellyll

After science:

Medtner/Bach/Josquin

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 8
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah 

Updated Board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 8
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10


----------



## Ellyll

in place updated updated board...


Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 8
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10


----------



## science

Here is our project, as of 521: 

31 Mozart
30 Beethoven
29 Bach
28
27
26
25 
24 
23
22
21
20 Brahms, Schubert
19 
18
17
16
15 
14
13 Haydn, Mahler
12 Dvořák, Schumann
11 Debussy, Ravel, Tchaikovsky
10 Bartók, Mendelssohn 
9 Chopin, Handel
8 Sibelius, Strauss R
7 Bruckner, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Stravinsky, Wagner
6 Janáček, Liszt, Shostakovich
5 Berlioz, Fauré, Ligeti, Schoenberg, Verdi 
4 Elgar, Grieg, Monteverdi, Puccini, Saint-Saëns, Vivaldi 
3 Barber, Berg, Britten, Franck, Vaughan Williams, Walton 
2 Adams, Albeníz, Bizet, Borodin, Bruch, Byrd, Chausson, Copland, Gershwin, Glass, Glazunov, Hindemith, Ives, Josquin, Machaut, Medtner, Messiaen, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Purcell, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Takemitsu, Tallis, Villa-Lobos, Webern
1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Bach CPE, Bax, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Berwald, Biber, Boccherini, Brian, Busoni, Buxtehude, Cage, Canteloube, Charpentier, Cherubini, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Donizetti, Dowland, Duruflé, Dutilleux, Enescu, Falla, Gabrieli, Gesualdo, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Gounod, Gubaidulina, Holst, Honegger, Hummel, Lalo, Lully, Lutoslawski, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Mussorgsky, Ockeghem, Paganini, Pärt, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Rameau, Rebel, Respighi, Riley, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Satie, Scarlatti D, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schumann C, Schütz, Scriabin, Smetana, Strauss J II, Suk, Szymanowski, Tavener, Telemann, Varèse, Victoria, Weber, Zelenka


----------



## science

Here is where the other project was, as of 521 - keep in mind that because they group things together less than we do (like Haydn's op. 76 quartets and so on) these numbers aren't strictly transferable: 

38 Beethoven 
37
36
35
34
33
32
31
30
29
28
27
26
25
24
23 
22 Mozart 
21 Brahms, Schubert
20
19
18
17 Bach
16
15
14
13 Haydn
12 Shostakovich, Stravinsky 
11 Debussy, Mahler, Ravel 
10 Prokofiev, Tchaikovsky
9 
8 Bartok, Dvorak, 
7 Bruckner, Chopin, Messiaen, Rachmaninov, Schumann R, Wagner
6 Handel, Lutoslawski, Mendelssohn, 
5 Britten, Copland, Ligeti, Schnittke, Sibelius, Vaughan Williams, Verdi, 
4 Adams, Janacek, Poulenc, Puccini, Reich, Strauss R, 
3 Barber, Berg, Dutilleux, Elgar, Falla, Glass, Gorecki, Grieg, Hindemith, Hummel, Liszt, Nielsen, Schoenberg, Stockhausen, Szymanowski, 
2 Albéniz, Berio, Berlioz, Bernstein, Biber, Boulez, Faure, Franck, Hovhaness, Kancheli, Kurtag, Lindberg, Monteverdi, Part, Penderecki, Purcell, Rimsky-Korsakov, Satie, Suk, Varese, Villa-Lobos, Vivaldi, Xenakis, Zelenka
1 Abel, Adès, Alfven, Allegri, Anonymous, Bacarisse, Bantock, Bax, Bellini, Berwald, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bridge, Bruch, Busoni, Byrd, Barter, Castillon, Charpentier, Coates, Coleridge-Taylor, Couperin, Crumb, Daughterty, Davies, De Lalnde, Dittersdorf, Dukas, Durufle, Enescu, Feldman, Finzi, Gershwin, Glazunov, Golijov, Gounod, Griffes, Gubaidulina, Harrison, Holst, Honegger, Ippolitov-Ivanov, Ives, Josquin, Langgaard, Locatelli, MacCunn, MacMillan, Milhaud, Mondonville, Mussorgsky (x2), Norgard, Ockeghem, Paderewski, Palestrina, Pergolesi, Rameau, Rebel, Respighi, Revueltas, Rochberg, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rzewski, Saariaho, Saint-Saens, Schumann W, Scriabin, Silvestrov, Smetana, Spohr, Strauss J, Sweelinck, Takemitsu, Tallis, Tarrega, Tavener, Thomson, Walton, Webern, Weill


----------



## science

In order to make these stats, I condense the other project's recommendations (i.e. when they recommend the Emperor quartet, I turn it into a recommendation of the entire opus): the two projects have recommended 773 works at least once, 317 works have been recommended by both projects.


----------



## tdc

After Ellyll:

Debussy / Bach / Scriabin

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 8
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 3
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Strauss/Webern/Stravinsky

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 8
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 5
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 11


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor71:

Debussy 'Pelleas' / Strauss / Medtner

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 8
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 6
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 11


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Biber / Strauss / Tartini

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 14
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 7
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 9
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 11


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 16
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 7
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10

Debussy / Tartini / Webern


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Debussy: Fantasy / Tartini / Webern

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 11
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 16
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 7
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 11
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Debussy / Bach / Debussy fantasy

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 11
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
*Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - 18*
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 7
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 11
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## tdc

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah 
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande

New Board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 11
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 7
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 11
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Scriabin Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 11
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 7
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 11
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Biber / Strauss / Tartini

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 11
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 14
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10

Biber / Webern / Bach


----------



## pjang23

Biber Medtner Webern

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Biber: Requiem à 15 - 16
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride / Biber / Tartini

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
*Biber: Requiem à 15 - 17*
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 9
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## tdc

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15

Updated Board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 8
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 9
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 9


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Strauss/Webern/Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 9
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 10


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor 71:

Webern / Gluck / Stravinsky

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 3
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 2
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 9
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 12


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Martinu: Double Concerto / Strauss / Tartini

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 3
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 11
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 2
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 8
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 12


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 3
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 2
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 13

Tartini / Webern / Strauss


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Debussy / Tartini / Webern

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 12
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 3
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 2
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 11
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 12


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Webern / Gluck / Debussy

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 11
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 4
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 2
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 11
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 14


----------



## pjang23

Webern Victoria Tartini

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 11
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 4
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 2
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 1
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 16


----------



## Conor71

After pjang 23:

Webern/Bach/Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 11
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 11
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 4
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 2
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 1
*Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra - 18*


----------



## Conor71

New list:

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra

New Board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 11
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 11
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 4
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 10
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 2
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 1


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Strauss / Victoria / Debussy

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 11
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 4
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 2
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 2


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 5
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 2
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 2

Tartini / Gluck / Bach


----------



## tdc

After science:

Gluck / Victoria / Strauss

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 11
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 2
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 3


----------



## pjang23

Victoria Tartini Scriabin

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 11
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 2
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 13
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings / Brahms: Serenade No. 1 / Stravinsky

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 11
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 1
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 13
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Strauss/Tchaikovsky/Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 6
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 1
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 13
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Strauss / Martinu / Tartini

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 6
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 15
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 1
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 12
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 1
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 11
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 6
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 17
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 1
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 12
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5

Strauss / Debussy / Bach


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Tchaikovsky / Brahms / Stravinsky

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 11
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 6
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 17
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 12
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Strauss / Tartini

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 11
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
* Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra - 18*
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 11
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

New list:

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra

New Board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 11
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 11
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## NightHawk

after berghansson:

Josquin / Messiaen / Bach


Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 11
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 11
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## pjang23

Tartini Victoria Debussy

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 7
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 13
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach / Gluck / Debussy 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 13
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Tchaikovsky/Bach/Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 11
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 13
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov / Martinu / Bach

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 13
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 10
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 15
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7

Tartini / Victoria / Bach


----------



## pjang23

Mussorgsky Tartini Josquin

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
*Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" - 16*
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## pjang23

New list:

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"

New Board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach / Gluck / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 11
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 2
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Tchaikovsky / Brahms / Martinu

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 11
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 3
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 8
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Debussy / Bach

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 3
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:

Messiaen / Brahms / Bach


Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## science

after Nighthawk:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 6
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Mussorgsky / Victoria / Debussy


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mussorgsky / Martinu / Bach

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tchaikovsky / Brahms / Martinu

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 5
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bach / Gluck / Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 5
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Victoria Brahms Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 6
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -10


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky/Brahms/Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 7
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 9
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Messiaen / Mozart: Symphony #25 / Gluck

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 7
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 1
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -10


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 7
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 1
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -11

Gluck / Victoria / Bach


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Tchaikovsky / Brahms / Martinu

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 8
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 1
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 14
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Mussorgsky / Martinu / Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 8
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 1
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 14
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -11


----------



## pjang23

Tchaikovsky Scriabin Victoria

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 8
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 1
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 16
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -10


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky/Bach/Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 8
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 9
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 1
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
*Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings - 18*
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -10


----------



## Conor71

New List:

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings

New Board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 8
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 9
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 1
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Messaien / Mozart / Gluck

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 8
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 2
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -10


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 8
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 2
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -11

Mussorgky / Victoria / Scriabin


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Brahms / Mozart / Martinu

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 3
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 / Mussorgsky / Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 2
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 10
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 3
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -11


----------



## NightHawk

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Victoria / Mozart


Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 2
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 2
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -12


----------



## pjang23

Mussorgsky Scriabin Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 2
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 11
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 2
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Messiaen / Mozart / Victoria

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 2
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 13
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 3
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 15
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -11


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Mussorgsky / Bartok / Messiaen

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 3
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 3
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 17
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Mozart / Martinu

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 10
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 3
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 4
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 17
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -11


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 3
*Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 12*
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
*Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12*
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 4
*Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov - 19*
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
*Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -12*

Mussorgsky / Victoria / Bach


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov

New board: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 3
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 12
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -12


----------



## NightHawk

after Science:

Messiaen / Bartok / Bach

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 4
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 14
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Messiaen / Mozart / Brahms

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 4
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 11
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 16
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -12


----------



## pjang23

Arensky Beethoven Victoria

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 2
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 1
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 4
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 11
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 16
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -11


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Mozart/Beethoven/Messiaen

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 2
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 2
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 4
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 11
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 15
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -11


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 3
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 2
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 4
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 11
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 15
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -10

Martinu / Arensky / Victoria


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bartok / Martinu / Brahms

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 3
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 2
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: L'Ascension - 15
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Messiaen / Mozart / Victoria

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 3
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 2
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
* Messiaen: L'Ascension - 17*
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -9


----------



## Cygnenoir

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension

New board: 

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 3
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 2
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -9


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Beethoven Gluck

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 3
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 3
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 10
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Brahms / Mozart / Martinu

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 3
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 3
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -9


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Mozart/Bach/Scriabin

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 3
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 3
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -9


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Bartok / Martinu / Medtner

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 3
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 3
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 9
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -9


----------



## NightHawk

after Trout:

Josquin / Beethoven / Scriabin

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 2
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 4
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 11
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -9


----------



## science

after Nighthawk: 

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 5
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 4
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 12
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 11
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium -9

Arenksy / Gluck / Mozart

Arensky lost a point in Nighthawk's vote, but it appears he meant to vote against Scriabin, so I restored the point to Arensky.


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Arensky Mozart

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 6
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 4
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 14
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 11
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:

Josquin / Beethoven / Scriabin 

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 6
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 5
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 14
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 13
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Bartok / Martinu / Bach

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 6
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 5
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 14
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 13
Martinu: Double Concerto - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Mozart / Martinu

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 6
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 5
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 16
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 13
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 7
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 5
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 16
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 12
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 10
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Gluck / Arensky / Josquin


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Mozart / Debussy / Medtner

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 7
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 5
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 16
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 12
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Medtner Josquin

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 7
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 5
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 18
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 11
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bartok / Martinu / Debussy

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 7
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 5
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 18
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 11
Martinu: Double Concerto - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 12
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 6
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 18
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 12
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 11
Martinu: Double Concerto - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 11
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Arensky / Beethoven / Mozart


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Mozart/Bach/Gluck

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 6
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 18
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 11
Martinu: Double Concerto - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 13
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71:

Brahms / Debussy / Martinu

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 6
*Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 20*
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 11
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
*Mozart: Symphony #25 - 13*
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Josquin / Mozart / Gluck

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 6
Brahms: Serenade No. 1 - 18
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 13
Martinu: Double Concerto - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1

New board (with berghansson's vote):

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 6
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 13
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 14
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Medtner Josquin

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 6
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 12
Martinu: Double Concerto - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 16
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bartok / Martinu / Bach

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 6
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 12
Martinu: Double Concerto - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 16
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Arensky / Bach

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 10
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 6
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 12
Martinu: Double Concerto - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 18
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

After mmsbls: 

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 12
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 6
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 12
Martinu: Double Concerto - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 18
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Arensky / Gluck / Bartok


----------



## NightHawk

after Science:

Josquin / Beethoven / Arensky

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 7
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 14
Martinu: Double Concerto - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 17
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nighthawk:

Mozart / Josquin / Bach

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 7
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 15
Martinu: Double Concerto - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mozart: Symphony #25 - 19
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Bernstein Josquin

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 1
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 14
Martinu: Double Concerto - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
*Mozart: Symphony #25 - 21*
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn" Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25

New board

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 1
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 14
Martinu: Double Concerto - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bartok / Martinu / Debussy

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 1
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 14
Martinu: Double Concerto - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 3
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 14
Martinu: Double Concerto - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Bernstein / Bartok / Scriabin


----------



## pjang23

Bernstein Scriabin Arensky

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 10
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 14
Martinu: Double Concerto - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Cnote11

Behind pjang 

Beethoven/Bartok/Arensky

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 14
Martinu: Double Concerto - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After Cnote11:

Bartok / Martinu / Bach

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 14
Martinu: Double Concerto - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D / Gliere: Harp Concerto / Martinu

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 14
Martinu: Double Concerto - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Tchaikovsky/Bach/Bernstein

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 14
Martinu: Double Concerto - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Bartok Josquin

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
*Bartok: String Quartet No. 5 - 20*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 13
Martinu: Double Concerto - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5

New board

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 9
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 13
Martinu: Double Concerto - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Josquin / Debussy / Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 9
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 15
Martinu: Double Concerto - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 16
Martinu: Double Concerto - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Arensky / Josquin / Bach


----------



## Trout

After science:

Varese: Ameriques / Martinu / Medtner

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 16
Martinu: Double Concerto - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 3
Varese: Ameriques - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

After trout:

Arensky, Varese, Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 16
Martinu: Double Concerto - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy"

Tchaikovsky / Gliere / Varese

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 10
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 2
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 16
Martinu: Double Concerto - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Josquin / Debussy / Arensky

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 12
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 11
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 2
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 18
Martinu: Double Concerto - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Varese / Martinu / Arensky

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 11
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 2
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 2
*Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi' - 18*
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'

New board:

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 11
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 2
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tchaikovsky / Debussy / Varese

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 12
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 2
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 6
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 2
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 6
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Debussy / Beethoven / Gliere


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Medtner Gluck

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 6
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky/Bach/Arensky

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 10
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 14
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Gershwin: An American in Paris / Debussy / Bernstein

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 10
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 3
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 15
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 2
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:

Gershwin / Debussy / Martinu

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 10
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 3
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 16
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Martinu: Double Concerto - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Varese / Martinu / Medtner

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 10
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 3
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 16
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tchaikovsky / Debussy / Varese

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 10
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 3
*Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra - 17*
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra

New board:

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 10
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 4
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 12
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Arensky / Hummel / Beethoven


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Tchaikovsky/Bach/Arensky

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 11
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 12
Varese: Ameriques - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Arensky Hummel Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 4
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 11
Varese: Ameriques - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:

Gershwin / Gluck / Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 13
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11 
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after Nighthawk: 

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 15
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11 
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Martinu: Double Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 11
Varese: Ameriques - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Arensky / Tchaikovsky / Scriabin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Varese / Martinu / Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 15
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11 
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Martinu: Double Concerto - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tchaikovsky / Gliere / Varese

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 15
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 3
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 2
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Martinu: Double Concerto - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 12
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Arensky Bernstein Tchaikovsky

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 17
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 6
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 2
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Martinu: Double Concerto - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 11
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:

Arensky / Gershwin / Gliere

*Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 - 19*
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Martinu: Double Concerto - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 11
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

updated list:

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534: Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1

updated board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Martinu: Double Concerto - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 11
Varese: Ameriques - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after NightHawk:

Martinu, Varese, Scriabin

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Martinu: Double Concerto - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 11
Varese: Ameriques - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After ToddlerToddy:

Varese / Martinu / Tchaikovsky

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Gliere: Harp Concerto - 1
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Martinu: Double Concerto - 12
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Martinu: Double Concerto - 12
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 12
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Tchaikovsky / Bernstein / Gliere


----------



## Trout

Corrected updated list:

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra 
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Tchaikovsky / Medtner / Varese

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Martinu: Double Concerto - 12
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 14
Varese: Ameriques - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Tchaikovsky/Bach/Martinu

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Martinu: Double Concerto - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 7
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 16
Varese: Ameriques - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Scriabin Martinu

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 16
Varese: Ameriques - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
*Tchaikovsky: Quartet No. 1 in D - 18*
Varese: Ameriques - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Tchaikovsky / Beethoven / Medtner


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra 
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1

Updated board: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After science:

Varese / Martinu / Gluck

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after Trout:

Martinu / Gershwin / Medtner

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 13
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Nighthawk:

Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet / Poulenc: Concerto pour piano / Varese

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 13
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Gershwin / Varese / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 13
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Martinu / Varese / Beethoven

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 4
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 15
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Holy Cow! I come back here like over a month later and like everything on that list is great! What to vote for! 

I'm absolutely honored that a flute work has been nominated, so I will vote that.

BERNSTEIN/ Bach / Varese


Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 15
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 2
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

I played Bernstein's Symphonic Dances from West Side Story just like 4 nights ago in concert! It was a BLAST!


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja (Welcome back):

Shostakovich / Poulenc / Varese

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 15
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Martinu: Double Concerto - 17
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Martinu / Poulenc / Bach


----------



## Trout

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra 
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinu: Double Concerto

Updated board: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 10
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

Trout, thanks for doing that! As I voted, I knew I was enshrining Martinu, but then I spent so much time looking for the minus vote that by the time I'd finished, I'd forgotten that I'd enshrined Martinu!


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Bernstein Gershwin

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 3
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Gershwin / Poulenc / Gluck

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 11
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 4
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Shostakovich / Poulenc / Varese

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 11
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 6
Varese: Ameriques - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Verdi: Il Trovatore / Varese / Shostakovich

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 11
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

After trout:

Varese, Bernstein, Poulenc

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 11
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 10
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after ToddlerToddy: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 12
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Verdi / Gershwin / Varese


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Scriabin Varese

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 12
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:

Gershwin / Verdi / Medtner

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 14
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Gershwin / Varese / Gluck

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 2
Gershwin: An American in Paris - 16
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinu: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris

Updated board: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 2
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Varese / Verdi / Beethoven

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 2
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Varese: Ameriques - 11
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Shotakovich / Poulenc / Varese

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 2
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Varese: Ameriques - 10
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Brahms Varese

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 3
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 11
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 3
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 13
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Scriabin / Verdi / Victoria


----------



## Trout

After science:

Verdi / Scriabin / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 3
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 5
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 14
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Varese: Ameriques - 9
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Shotakovich / Poulenc / Varese

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 3
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 14
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 9
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 3
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 2
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 15
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Enescu / Scriabin / Shostakovich


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Bernstein Verdi

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 5
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 2
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
*Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy - 15*
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Faure: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saens: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartok: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinu: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy

Updated board: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 5
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 2
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:

Gluck / Enescu / Bernstein 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 5
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 3
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Varese / Beethoven / Verdi

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 5
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 3
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 10
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Varese / Verdi / Gluck

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 5
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 3
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 12
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Shostakovich / Poulenc / Varese

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 5
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 3
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 10
Varese: Ameriques - 11
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 5
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 4
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 9
Varese: Ameriques - 13
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Varese / Enescu / Shostakovich


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Bernstein Shostakovich

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 4
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 13
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## science

Well pjang23, it's you and me doing the overnight: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 5
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Varese: Ameriques - 15
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Varese / Enescu / Beethoven


----------



## Trout

After science:

Brahms: Symphony No. 2 / Varese / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 5
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
*Varese: Ameriques - 16*
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques

Updated board: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 5
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Gluck Beethoven

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 5
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 2
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Schubert/Bach/Gluck

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 2
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 5
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 4
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Verdi / Brahms / Gluck

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 5
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 4
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Shostakovich / Poulenc / Enescu

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 4
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 4
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 10
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 3
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 6
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 4
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 9
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Enescu / Verdi / Shostakovich


----------



## science

Here is the composer count as of #540: 

32 Mozart
31
30 Beethoven
29 Bach
28
27
26
25 
24 
23
22
21 Brahms
20 Schubert
19 
18
17
16
15 
14
13 Debussy, Haydn, Mahler, Tchaikovsky
12 Dvořák, Schumann
11 Bartók, Ravel
10 Mendelssohn 
9 Chopin, Handel, Strauss R
8 Sibelius
7 Bruckner, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Stravinsky, Wagner
6 Janáček, Liszt, Shostakovich
5 Berlioz, Fauré, Ligeti, Schoenberg, Verdi 
4 Elgar, Grieg, Monteverdi, Puccini, Saint-Saëns, Vivaldi 
3 Barber, Berg, Britten, Franck, Gershwin, Josquin, Messiaen, Vaughan Williams, Walton, Webern 
2 Adams, Albeníz, Biber, Bizet, Borodin, Bruch, Byrd, Chausson, Copland, Glass, Glazunov, Hindemith, Ives, Machaut, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Purcell, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Scriabin, Takemitsu, Tallis, Varèse, Villa-Lobos
1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Arensky, Bach CPE, Bax, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Berwald, Boccherini, Brian, Busoni, Buxtehude, Cage, Canteloube, Charpentier, Cherubini, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Donizetti, Dowland, Duruflé, Dutilleux, Enescu, Falla, Gabrieli, Gesualdo, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Gounod, Gubaidulina, Holst, Honegger, Hummel, Lalo, Lully, Lutoslawski, Martinu, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Ockeghem, Paganini, Pärt, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Rameau, Rebel, Respighi, Riley, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Satie, Scarlatti D, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schumann C, Schütz, Smetana, Strauss J II, Suk, Szymanowski, Tartini, Tavener, Telemann, Victoria, Weber, Zelenka


----------



## Trout

pjang mentioned earlier that Part has 3 works, yet is listed on 1 and 2...


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Brahms Shostakovich

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 6
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:

Verdi / Beethoven / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 6
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 13
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## science

Trout said:


> pjang mentioned earlier that Part has 3 works, yet is listed on 1 and 2...


Uh-oh... Appears to be true.

As of #540:

32 Mozart
31
30 Beethoven
29 Bach
28
27
26
25 
24 
23
22
21 Brahms
20 Schubert
19 
18
17
16
15 
14
13 Debussy, Haydn, Mahler, Tchaikovsky
12 Dvořák, Schumann
11 Bartók, Ravel
10 Mendelssohn 
9 Chopin, Handel, Strauss R
8 Sibelius
7 Bruckner, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Stravinsky, Wagner
6 Janáček, Liszt, Shostakovich
5 Berlioz, Fauré, Ligeti, Schoenberg, Verdi 
4 Elgar, Grieg, Monteverdi, Puccini, Saint-Saëns, Vivaldi 
3 Barber, Berg, Britten, Franck, Gershwin, Josquin, Messiaen, Pärt, Vaughan Williams, Walton, Webern 
2 Adams, Albeníz, Biber, Bizet, Borodin, Bruch, Byrd, Chausson, Copland, Glass, Glazunov, Hindemith, Ives, Machaut, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Palestrina, Penderecki, Purcell, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Scriabin, Takemitsu, Tallis, Varèse, Villa-Lobos
1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Arensky, Bach CPE, Bax, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Berwald, Boccherini, Brian, Busoni, Buxtehude, Cage, Canteloube, Charpentier, Cherubini, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Donizetti, Dowland, Duruflé, Dutilleux, Enescu, Falla, Gabrieli, Gesualdo, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Gounod, Gubaidulina, Holst, Honegger, Hummel, Lalo, Lully, Lutoslawski, Martinu, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Ockeghem, Paganini, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Rameau, Rebel, Respighi, Riley, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Satie, Scarlatti D, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schumann C, Schütz, Smetana, Strauss J II, Suk, Szymanowski, Tartini, Tavener, Telemann, Victoria, Weber, Zelenka

'Ere we go.


----------



## science

after NightHawk:

*Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8*
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 7
*Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
*Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
*Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Verdi: Il Trovatore - 15
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8*

Verdi / Enescu / Bach


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore

New board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 / Brahms / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Victoria Bernstein Poulenc

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Trout

Where is everybody?

After pjang23:

Brahms / Liszt / Medtner

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## NightHawk

after Trout: dunno.

Gluck / Brahms 2nd S / Medtner

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## science

after Night Hawk: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10

Enescu / Bernstein / Brahms 2


----------



## Trout

After science:

Brahms / Liszt / Shostakovich

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Poulenc / Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" / Enescu

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 1
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Medtner Victoria

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 1
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after pjang 23: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Prokofiev / Beethoven / Poulenc


----------



## Trout

After science:

Brahms / Liszt / Gluck

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after Trout:

Schubert, Bernstein, Brahms Gesang

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 5
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 3
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Poulenc / Prokofiev / Enescu

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 14
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 4
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

BrahmsS2 Medtner Poulenc

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
*Brahms: Symphony No. 2 - 16*
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 4
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2

New board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 7
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 4
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

I'm on my phone so I can't easily edit the board, so I'll need some help. I'd like to vote Beethoven / Enescu / Victoria. Thank you. (It is very hard to find the negative vote these days!)


----------



## pjang23

After Science's vote:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 11
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 4
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream / Liszt / Poulenc

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 11
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 4
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:

Beethoven / Liszt / Bach


Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 13
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 4
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

Correct board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 13
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 4
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

I agree with science on finding negative votes. For the past several days there have been no works that I don't like. For me this has been the first time in a very long time that I haven't had clear negative vote choices.

After NightHawk:

Poulenc / Prokofiev / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 13
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 5
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven Brahms Poulenc

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 15
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 5
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

adding my neglected vote (top of page) and new vote:

first: Schubert, Bernstein, Brahms Gesang
second: Mendelssohn, Prokofiev, Bach

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 15
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 4
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 6
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Liszt / Mendelssohn / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 15
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 6
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux" - 16*
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
*Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9*
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
*Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9*
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 6
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Bernstein / Beethoven / Poulenc


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"

New board: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 6
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Gluck Brahms Liszt

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 6
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Poulenc / Prokofiev / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 5
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Mendelssohn / Liszt / Shostakovich

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 11
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Gluck Bernstein Poulenc

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 13
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang23:

Prokofiev, Mendelssohn, Brahms

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 13
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## science

after toddlertoddy: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 9
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 15
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 9
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Gluck / Enescu / Poulenc


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Prokofiev / Schubert / Enescu

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 15
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 11
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Gluck Brahms Prokofiev

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
*Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride - 17*
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 10
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride

New board: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 10
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Liszt / Mendelssohn / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 10
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Prokofiev / Schubert / Enescu

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 7
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 12
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Prokofiev Victoria Liszt

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 7
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 14
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Prokofiev / Enescu / Liszt


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt / Mendelssohn / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 10
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 16
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after Trout:

Prokofiev / Enescu / Shostakovich

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 10
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" - 18*
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

updated list:

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No.1 in D major, 'Classical'

updated board:
Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 10
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Mendelssohn, Schubert, Brahms

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 12
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 11
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after toddlertoddy: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 14
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 11
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Mendelssohn / Enescu / Liszt


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn Bernstein Schubert

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 16
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 / Mendelssohn / Medtner

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
*Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - 17*
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream

Updated board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 2
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Shostakovich Brahms Schubert

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 4
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Liszt / Shostakovich / Enescu

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 12
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 5
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 5
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Liszt / Hummel / Shostakovich PT


----------



## pjang23

Shostakovich Medtner Enescu

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 14
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 8
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 7
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Liszt / Shostakovich / Poulenc

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 9
*Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 16*
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1

Updated board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 8
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 8
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after Trout:

Shostakovich Cello / Enescu / Shostakovich Trumpet


Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 10
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Shostakovich Palestrina Hummel

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 9
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 1
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 12
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 1
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 12
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Hummel / Enescu / Shost PT


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Shosty cello, Shosty piano, Brahms Gesang

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 1
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 7
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 14
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Shostakovich / Palsetrina / Poulenc

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 16
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Medtner / Shostakovich (cello) / Shostakovich Piano (A great work that apparently is not to be. I give in.)

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
*Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 - 17*
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1

Updated board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 10
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 12
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Enescu / Bernstein / Medtner


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Palestrina Hummel

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 2
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 3
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:

Enescu / Haydn / Shostakovich

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 14
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 3
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 3
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after NightHawk (and announcing the coming hegemony of Enescu):

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
*Bernstein: West Side Story - 9*
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
*Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 - 16*
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 3
*Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9*
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 3
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
*Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9*
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 1
*Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9*

Enescu / Bernstein / Brahms


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"

new board: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 9
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 3
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 3
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 / Brahms / Medtner

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 9
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 3
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 3
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Haydn Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 4
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 3
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Shostakovich: Concerto No. 1 for Piano and Trumpet - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Haydn / Medtner / Shostakovich

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 6
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 3
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 2
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schubert / Brahms / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 6
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 3
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 4
Schubert: String Quartet No. 15 - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

Stop! Hummel time. Every time you see him, the Hummel's just so hype,
He's dope on the floor and he's magic on the mic. 

After Trout: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 6
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 3
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Hummel / Bernstein / Schubert SQ


----------



## Trout

Including the negative vote:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 6
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 3
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

Thanks man, my bad, and good eyes!


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Palestrina Victoria

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 6
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 15
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 4
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schubert / Brahms / Poulenc

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 6
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 15
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 4
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schubert Trio / Haydn / Victoria

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 7
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 15
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 4
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 8
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Hummel Brahms

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 7
*Hummel: Trumpet Concerto - 16*
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 8
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto

New Board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 5
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 8
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 2
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 8
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7

Gesualdo / Poulenc / Brahms


----------



## NightHawk

after science:

Haydn / Gesualdo / Bernstein 

(The Haydn Op.33 quartets of 1781 are seminal works with stupendous influence on M and B and everyone who had ears. They virtually mark the beginning of the mature high classical style for many reasons, and not least the new contrapuntal treatment that Haydn struck upon - a 'conversational' counterpoint organized within the antecedent/consequent phrase structure. I didn't nominate them, but wish I had, very deserving and I hope some will help to canonize them. Thanks for reading, nh) 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 7
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 3
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 8
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Schubert / Brahms / Medtner

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 3
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 10
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schubert Trio / Haydn / Victoria

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 3
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 12
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## pjang23

SchubertPT Victoria Haydn

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 3
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 14
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
*Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8*
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 5
*Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8*
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 - 15
*Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8*
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7

Gesualdo / Schub PT / Haydn


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1

New board: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Bernstein, Schubert, Haydn

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 9
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## NightHawk

After toddlertoddy:

Haydn / Gesualdo / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Verdi: Falstaff / Brahms / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 9
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 9
Verdi: Falstaff - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Gesualdo / Haydn / Palestrina

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 9
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 5
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 9
Verdi: Falstaff - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Palestrina Schubert

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 9
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 12
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Verdi: Falstaff - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## NightHawk

after Trout:

Verdi / Haydn / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 9
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 9
Verdi: Falstaff - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## pjang23

Corrected Board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 9
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 13
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Verdi: Falstaff - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Verdi / Victoria / Medtner

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 9
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 13
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Verdi: Falstaff - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
*Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian" - 15*
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
*Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8*
Verdi: Falstaff - 6
*Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8*

Haydn / Bernstein / Brahms


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"

New board: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 8
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 8
Verdi: Falstaff - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Palestrina Schubert

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 10
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 7
Verdi: Falstaff - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang:

Schubert, Verdi, Gesualdo

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 10
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 9
Verdi: Falstaff - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Verdi / Brahms / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 11
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 9
Verdi: Falstaff - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 11
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 9
Verdi: Falstaff - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Gesualdo / Bernstein / Bach


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Gesualdo / Brahms / Victoria

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 12
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 9
Verdi: Falstaff - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Medtner Gesualdo

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 14
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 9
Verdi: Falstaff - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

Schubert Gesualdo Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 14
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 6
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 11
Verdi: Falstaff - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7

Hi everyone; new to this forum.


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Verdi / Brahms / Poulenc


Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 15
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 5
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 11
Verdi: Falstaff - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## NightHawk

after Trout:

Gesualdo! / Verdi / Bernstein 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 15
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 13
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 5
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 11
Verdi: Falstaff - 13
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Bernstein Verdi

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 17
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 13
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 5
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 11
Verdi: Falstaff - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## science

My vote is: 


ScHubert / Bernstein / medtner


----------



## science

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 17
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 13
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 5
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 13
Verdi: Falstaff - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Trout

After science:

Brahms / Verdi / Poulenc

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 19
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 13
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 13
Verdi: Falstaff - 13
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

After Trout

Schubert / Brahms / Falstaff

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 20
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 13
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 7
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 15
Verdi: Falstaff - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## science

after Hausmusik (who would smell as sweet by any other name):

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 20
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 15
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 15
Verdi: Falstaff - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7

Gesualdo / Bernstein / Palsestrina


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Medtner Schubert

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
*Brahms: Gesang der Parzen - 22*
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 15
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 14
Verdi: Falstaff - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen

New board: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 15
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 14
Verdi: Falstaff - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang23:

Verdi, Schubert, Gesualdo

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 14
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 15
Verdi: Falstaff - 14
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Gesualdo / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 15
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 15
Verdi: Falstaff - 14
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Verdi / Victoria / Medtner

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 15
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 15
Verdi: Falstaff - 16
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

After Trout

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Dutilleux: _Tout un monde lointain_ - 1
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 15
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 17
Verdi: Falstaff - 16
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Schubert / Dutilleux / Bach


----------



## NightHawk

after Hausmusik:


Verdi / Gesualdo / Bernstein


Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 1
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 6
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 17
Verdi: Falstaff - 18
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Medtner Schubert

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 1
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 16
Verdi: Falstaff - 18
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 3
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 16
Verdi: Falstaff - 18
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7

Dut / Bern / Vict


----------



## Hausmusik

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 18
Verdi: Falstaff - 18
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7

Schubert / Dut / Medtner


----------



## NightHawk

after Hausmusik:

Verdi / Victoria / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 18
Verdi: Falstaff - 20 
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Verdi / Victoria / Schubert

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 17
Verdi: Falstaff - 22 
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Balakirev / Gesualdo / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bernstein: West Side Story - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 17
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 17
Verdi: Falstaff - 22
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

Trout: My support for Verdi now = your support for Schubert next? Any interest?


----------



## science

Haus, how about I enshrine Verdi right now (edit: in c. 20 minutes), and then we trade my support for Schubert for your support of Gesualdo?


----------



## science

Well, the time has come for all good men to enshrine Verdi. Hausmusik, let me know how you feel about the Schubert/Gesualdo deal.

After mmsbls:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
*Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 17*
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
*Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 17
Verdi: Falstaff - 24*
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Verdi / Bernstein / Victoria


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff

New board: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 17
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 17
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

I see a double enshrinement in the air 

Schubert Medtner Gesualdo

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 4
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 19
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:

Schubert / Victoria / Poulenc

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 8
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 3
Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 21
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Schubert / Palestrina / Medtner

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
*Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories - 16*
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 3
*Schubert: String Quartet #15 - 23*
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories

New board: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bernstein: West Side Story - 6
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after Trout:

Bernstein, Medtner, Poulenc

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Balakirev / Medtner / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 9
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

science,
Well, I took too long and now all has been enshrined by you & Trout anyway. I was also confused about the rules---when reading them earlier I didn't realize double/triple enshrinements were possible. Sorry; still on the flat end of the learning curve here!


----------



## Hausmusik

After mmsbls

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 10
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Dut / Pal / Bach


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Haydn Victoria

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 12
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## science

Hausmusik said:


> science,
> Well, I took too long and now all has been enshrined by you & Trout anyway. I was also confused about the rules---when reading them earlier I didn't realize double/triple enshrinements were possible. Sorry; still on the flat end of the learning curve here!


Technically they're not possible, but when that situation -

Work A - 25 pts
Work B - 18 pts
All else - 11 pts or less

- happens, it's really two single enshrinements.


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 12
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Mozart / Haydn / Medtner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" / Bach: Preludes and Fugues / Balakirev

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 3
Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 1
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 12
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Balakirev / Bruckner / Bach

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 1
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 12
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 12
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Bach PF / Bernstein / Haydn


----------



## science

I'm going on vacation tomorrow, so my internet access and voting are likely to be sporadic for a couple of weeks. Probably a vote in the morning, and then.... 

Keep it going for me, friends!


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Palestrina Victoria

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 13
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

after pjang

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
*Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria - 15*
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7

Palestrina / Bruckner / WSS


----------



## Hausmusik

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria

New board:

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Bernstein / Balakirev / Victoria

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 4
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Trout

After Huilunsoittaja:

Bruckner / Bach / Bernstein

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 6
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 6
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 2
Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Bernstein: West Side Story - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 6
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6

Bernstein / Dutilleux / Balakirev


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Balakirev / Bruckner / Bach

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 1
Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Bernstein: West Side Story - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## pjang23

Bernstein Haydn Balakirev

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 1
Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

after pjang23

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 1
Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6

Dut / Bern / Poul


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Bach / Bruckner / Medtner

Bach: Partita for Flute BWV 1013 - 1
Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Bernstein: West Side Story - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Balakirev / Bruckner / Bach Partita

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 9
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## pjang23

Bernstein Haydn Bruckner

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bruckner / Bach / Medtner

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Bernstein: West Side Story - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Bernstein, Dutilleux, Mozart

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
*Bernstein: West Side Story - 17*
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 10
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 1
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 10
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 1
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Balakirev / Bruckner / Victoria

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 11
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 10
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 1
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## NightHawk

after mmsbls:

Bruckner / Bach / Dutilleux

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 13
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 1
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Victoria Balakirev

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 13
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 1
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## science

If someone can do the cut n paste for me, I'd like to vote Bruckner / mozart / balakirev. Thank you!


----------



## Hausmusik

science's vote

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 15
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

My vote

Bruckner / Haydn / Balakirev

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" - 16*
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Ravel: Introduction and Allegro / Bach / Balakirev

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 9
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

Hello folks,
I have redone the Alphabetical list, adding in all works through our most recent enshrinement. I also went through and fixed some entries where irregular listings ("No. 3" v. "#4", missing colons, etc.) resulted in works being out of order. Science, would it make sense to copy and paste this at the beginning of the thread? Until then, I will leave it here. Thanks!
*
Alphabetical Listing of Enshrined Works through #559*

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Nixon in China
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Allegri: Miserere
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Arensky: Piano Trio #1
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171
Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata 82 "Ich habe genug"
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge ("The Art of the Fugue"), BWV 1080
Bach: English Suites
Bach: French Suites
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartok: Piano Concerto #2
Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
Bartók: Sonatina
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
Bax: Tintagel
Beach: Piano Concerto
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" in E flat, op. 73
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, "Moonlight", op. 27/2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B flat, "Hammerklavier", op. 106
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130+133
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, "Eroica", op. 55
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B flat, op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F "Pastoral", op. 68
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, "Choral", op. 125
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 in A, "Kreutzer," op. 47
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Bernstein: West Side Story
Berwald: Violin Concerto
Biber: Requiem à 15
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
Borodin: String Quartet #2
Borodin: Symphony #2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Double Concerto, op. 102
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem ("A German Requiem"), op. 45
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised)
Brahms: Serenade #1
Brahms: String Quartets #1-2, op. 51
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
Bruch: Kol Nidre
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor
Bruckner: Symphony #3
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #6
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: The Great Service
Cage: In a Landscape
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Charpentier: Te Deum
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
Chopin: Polonaises
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111
Debussy: Jeux
Debussy: La Mer ("The Sea")
Debussy: Nocturnes L91
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune ("Prelude to the afternoon of a faun")
Debussy: Preludes
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Debussy: String quartet
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
Delibes: Lakme
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Duruflé: Requiem
Dutilleux: Metaboles
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
Dvořák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings
Dvořák: Stabat Mater
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor "From the New World", op. 95
Dvorak: Violin Concerto
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Franck: Symphony in D minor
Franck: Variations Symphoniques
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigals
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Glazunov: Symphony #5
Glazunov: The Seasons
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gorecki: Symphony #3, "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", op. 36
Gounod: Faust
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Handel: Israel in Egypt
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Solomon
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, "Lord Nelson Mass"
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76, "Erdödy"
Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, "London"
Haydn: Symphony No. 88
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seasons
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
Janáček: Mladi
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Sinfonietta
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Requiem
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Christus
Liszt: Faust Symphony
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
Lully: Atys
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde ("The Song of the Earth")
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
Mahler: Symphony #6 "Tragic" in A minor
Mahler: Symphony #7
Mahler: Symphony #8
Mahler: Symphony #9
Mahler: Symphony #10
Martinů: Double Concerto
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2
Medtner: Skazki
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Midsummer Night's Dream, A, opp. 21 and 61
Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 20
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, "Italian", op. 90
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: L'Ascension
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps ("Quartet for the End of Time")
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
Milhaud: The Creation of the World
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigals
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 "Jeunehomme" in E-flat, K 271
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 K. 478
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Mozart: Symphony #29
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" in D, K. 385
Mozart: Symphony #38 "Prague" in D, K. 504
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, "Jupiter", K. 551
Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Paganini: 24 Caprices
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
Poulenc: Gloria
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 "Classical"
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio
Ravel: Scheherazade
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Rebel: Les élémens
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Reich: The Desert Music
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rott: Symphony in E major
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, "Organ", op. 78
Satie: Gymnopedies
Scarlatti, D: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for Piano Four-Hands
Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 and 142
Schubert: Mass #6
Schubert: Octet
Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Schubert: Piano Trio #1, D.899, Op. 99
Schubert: Piano Trio #2, D.929, Op. 100
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957
Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D. 804
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, "Death & the Maiden", D. 810
Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, "Unfinished", D. 759
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, "Great", D. 944
Schubert: "Wanderer" Fantasy in C, Op. 15, D. 760
Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911
Schumann, C: Piano Trio
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Schumann: Dichterliebe
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47
Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder ("Four Last Songs")
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: Mass
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Pulcinella
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Takemitsu: November Steps
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
Tavener: Song for Athene
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, "Pathétique", op. 74
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Varèse: Amériques
Varèse: Deserts
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aïda
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons)
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen ("The Ring of the Nibelung")
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Viola Concerto
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
Webern: String Quartet
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Debussy: Estampes / Mozart / Medtner

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 9
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Estampes - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Victoria Bach

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Estampes - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7



Hausmusik said:


> String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"


This is by Haydn. Thanks for your work!


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Balakirev / Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture / Dutilleux

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Estampes - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 8
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Poulenc: Concerto pour piano - 1
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 2
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

pjang, thanks for catching that. I've made the fix. Please let me know, all, if there are any more out-of-place works on the list.

Now my vote, after mmsbls

Sun / Ravel / Poulenc

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Estampes - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 8
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Trout

The only thing I found is that the Wanderer Fantasy is listed first of Schubert's works, even though it is supposed to be alphabetical. Also, science won't be able to put this list in his old posts as posts cannot be edited after a certain amount of time (12 hours, I believe). A moderator would need to be asked to do so. Nevertheless, thank you for your work!


After Hausmusik:

Bach / Ravel / Medtner

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Debussy: Estampes - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 8
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

Trout, that piece has now wandered into the proper place! I didn't realize that rule about editing. Well, the list is here for now and we can figure out what to do with it later.


----------



## NightHawk

after Trout:

Bach / Haydn SQ / Balakirev

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 12
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Debussy: Estampes - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 8
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## science

Haus, bc of the editing time limit, we just star a new thread every hundred enshrinements (I don't like bothering the mods unnecessarily). Then I post updated lists. You can see I'm lazy about formatting! I will use your work when we start a new thread, so thank you!


----------



## science

Voting again (and again asking your help with cut n paste): 

Bach / Rimsky-K / Balakirev

I've voted against balakirev 2x now, but Id bet he's next after Bach and I'll support him.


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 14
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Estampes - 2
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 8
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

Note: I just added in a few keys and opus numbers to the alphabetical list, before I am prevented from further edits. So if any of you had copied and pasted it for your records, the list is now a little more complete.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang:

Ravel, Debussy, Haydn Sun

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 14
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Estampes - 3
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 8
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7

What are Bach's Preludes and Fugues? (Or, what is the BMW number?)


----------



## Hausmusik

Toddlertoddy said:


> what is the BMW number?


I think you mean BWV number.


----------



## Trout

Toddlertoddy said:


> What are Bach's Preludes and Fugues? (Or, what is the BMW number?)


I think we decided a while back that Bach's organ works were to broken up by their form (as the Toccatas and Fugues were enshrined as one nomination) and so will the Preludes and Fugues. In terms of BWV numbers, 531-536, 539, 541, and 543-560. I guess they should be specified as being organ works as they could be confused with the _Well-Tempered Clavier_.


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Bach Dutilleux*

Bach: Preludes and Fugues - 15*
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Estampes - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ

Updated Board:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Estampes - 5
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Debussy / Mozart / Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Estampes - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra / Ravel / Haydn

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Estampes - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 2
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

After Trout

Dutilleux / Sun / Debussy

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Estampes - 6
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 2
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## pjang23

R-K Dutilleux Ravel

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Estampes - 6
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 10
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 4
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## NightHawk

pjang23:

Haydn SQ / Debussy / Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Debussy: Estampes - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 10
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 4
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After NightHawk:

Balakirev / Rimsky-Korsakov / Dutilleux

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Estampes - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

After mmsbls:

Ravel, Schoenberg, Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Estampes - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7



Hausmusik said:


> I think you mean BWV number.


It was a long day...You could probably guess what vehicle I was riding in.


----------



## science

My vote: Mozart / Bakirev / Ravel

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Estampes - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Debussy / Schoenberg / Victoria

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Estampes - 9
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

after B

Dutilleux / Sun / Bala

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Estampes - 9
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 11
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6

Dutilleux now for Debussy after anyone?


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Schoenberg / Ravel / Debussy

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Estampes - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 11
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Balakirev / Rimsky-Korsakov / Dutilleux

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Debussy: Estampes - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 10
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## pjang23

Dutilleux Schumann Debussy

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Debussy: Estampes - 7
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 12
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

Hausmusik said:


> Dutilleux now for Debussy after anyone?


Ok! 

Dutilleux / Debussy / Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 8
Debussy: Estampes - 8
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 14
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## NightHawk

after berghansson:

Debussy / Ravel / Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Estampes - 10
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 14
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Schoenberg / Dutilleux / Debussy

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Debussy: Estampes - 9
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain - 15
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

After Trout (and Berg, you got it!)

Harp / Dutilleux / RK

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 2
Debussy: Estampes - 9
*Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . . - 16
*Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .


Updated board:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 2
Debussy: Estampes - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## pjang23

Wow, I thought Tapiola was already in the list. Did we miss it somewhere?

Schumann Sibelius Schoenberg

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 2
Debussy: Estampes - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 3
Sibelius: Tapiola - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Debussy / Schoenberg / Ravel

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 2
Debussy: Estampes - 11
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 3
Sibelius: Tapiola - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## science

Hello friends, if you'll help me with the cut n paste I'll vote: 

Sibelius / Debussy / Schoenberg 

Thank you!


----------



## Hausmusik

EDIT: After and including science

Debussy / Beethoven / Ravel

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 3
*Debussy: Estampes - 14*
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 3
Sibelius: Tapiola - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## science

Thank you Haus!


----------



## Hausmusik

My pleasure, science. And I changed my minus vote so we could put Debussy over the top.

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes

New list

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 3
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 3
Sibelius: Tapiola - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Ravel / Schoenberg / Haydn

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 3
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 3
Sibelius: Tapiola - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

Trout, I am a big fan of the Ravel. If I help you with that, would you be interested in helping with either the Sun quartets or Harp quartet after?


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Medtner Schoenberg

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 3
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Sibelius: Tapiola - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

*Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 */ Ravel / Schoenberg

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 3
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Sibelius: Tapiola - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Trout

Hausmusik said:


> Trout, I am a big fan of the Ravel. If I help you with that, would you be interested in helping with either the Sun quartets or Harp quartet after?


Sure. Which one?

After Hausmusik:

Ravel / Schoenberg / Medtner

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 3
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Sibelius: Tapiola - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## NightHawk

after Trout:

Beethoven / Haydn SQ / Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 5
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Sibelius: Tapiola - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Schoenberg / Ravel / Victoria


Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 5
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 9
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Sibelius: Tapiola - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

Trout: Harp?


----------



## pjang23

Sibelius Victoria Schoenberg

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 5
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 2
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 5
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 4
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6

Shostakovich / Ravel / Schoenberg


----------



## science

I enshrined Ravel's I&A but I can't update the list. Here is the new board: 

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 5
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 5
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 4
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

Updating the list for science. That is three in a row for the good ol' French!

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro


----------



## Hausmusik

After Science

Harp / Brahms / RK

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 7
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 1
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 4
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 4
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

Rimsky-Korsakov / Brahms / Schoenberg

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 7
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 2
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 4
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Schoenberg: String Quartet #2, Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Victoria

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 7
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 1
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 4
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Beethoven / Haydn: Cello / Haydn: Piano

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 9
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 2
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 4
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## NightHawk

after Trout:

Haydn SQ / Beethoven / Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 10
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 2
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 4
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Conor71

After NightHawk:

Shostakovich/Haydn Sun/Medtner

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 10
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 2
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After conor

Harp / Schubert / Mozart

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 12
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 2
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 2
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 1
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## NightHawk

after Hausmusik:

Beethoven / Brahms / Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 14
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 2
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 1
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Schoenberg / Beethoven / Haydn

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
*Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp" - 15*
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 2
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 1
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Trout

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"

Updated board:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 2
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 1
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## pjang23

HaydnSun Medtner Schoenberg

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 2
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 1
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Schoenberg SQ / Schoenberg 5 / Haydn CC

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 1
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 6
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 1
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Rimsky-Korsakov / Haydn PC / Schoenberg 5

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 1
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 8
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 1
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

after mmsbls

Haydn Sun / Schubert/ Rimsky

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 1
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 12
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 5
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 7
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Trout

Let's try this piece again...

After Hausmusik:

Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen / Haydn / Mozart

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 2
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 12
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 7
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Haydn CC, Rimsky, Victoria

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 4
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 12
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 8
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 4


----------



## pjang23

HaydnSun Victoria RK

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 4
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
*Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun" - 14*
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 7
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"

Updated board:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 4
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 7
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Rimsky-Korsakov / Haydn PC / Schoenberg 5

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 3
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 4
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 9
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich/Brahms/Medtner

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 4
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 9
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Schoenberg 5 / Mahler / Medtner

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 4
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 4
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 9
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Beethoven / Brahms / Schoenberg SQ

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 2
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 5
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 4
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 9
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Schoenberg / Mahler / Rimsky-Korsakov

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 2
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 5
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 4
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 8
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Rimsky-Korsakov / Haydn PC / Schoenberg 5

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 2
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 5
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 4
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 9
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 10
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## pjang23

R-K Medtner Schoenberg

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 2
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 5
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 4
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 9
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 12
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Beethoven / Brahms / Sibelius

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 4
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 9
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 12
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Mahler / Haydn / Medtner

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 5
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 9
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 12
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## pjang23

R-K Medtner Shostakovich

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 5
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 9
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 14
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Tempest / Farewell / Haydn PC

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 2
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 5
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 1
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 14
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Mahler / Haydn: Farewell / Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 2
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 5
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 2
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 14
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after fish:

Haydn CC, Beet Serioso, Mozart 

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 2
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 2
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 14
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## NightHawk

after Toddlertoddy:

Rimsky-Korsakov / Beethoven Op. 31 / Medtner

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 2
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
*Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture - 16*
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5

updated list:

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Rimsky-Korsakov - Russian Easter Overture

updated board:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 2
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After NightHawk:

Brahms / Haydn Sym / Schoenberg

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 3
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Mahler / Schoenberg / Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 3
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Sibelius Brahms

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 3
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Mahler / Beethoven SQ / Schoen SQ

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 3
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 12
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

Brahms / Haydn Sym / Schoenberg

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 12
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Mahler / Victoria / Haydn

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
*Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen - 14*
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Trout

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
566. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen

Updated board:

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Haydn CC, Schoenberg SQ, Haydn symph

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 9
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## pjang23

HaydnPC Schumann HaydnCC

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 8
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

after pjang

Haydn PC . Haydn Farewell. Brahms

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 8
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" / Schoenberg / Balakirev

Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 3
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 8
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## NightHawk

after Trout:

Brahms / Beethoven PS No.17 / Balakirirev

*Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 0*
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 10
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 8
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6

updated board:

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 10
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 8
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 11
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

Brahms and Haydn PC are in each other's way. I love both and will help with enshrining both. Fellow supporters want to agree on an order?


----------



## mmsbls

After NightHawk:

Haydn PC / Brahms / Schoenberg

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 11
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 8
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 13
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## mmsbls

Hausmusik said:


> Brahms and Haydn PC are in each other's way. I love both and will help with enshrining both. Fellow supporters want to agree on an order?


The Haydn is leading now so voting 2 for that and 1 for Brahms would be the most efficient until Haydn gets in.


----------



## Hausmusik

Sounds good to me. Count me in.


----------



## pjang23

HaydnPC Sibelius HaydnCC

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 11
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Schoenberg / Sibelius / Victoria

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 11
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 10
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
*Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11 - 17*
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5

Haydn PC / Serioso / Brahms


----------



## Hausmusik

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
566. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
567. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11

Updated board:

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 4
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 10
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

Updated: Alphabetical Listing of Enshrined Works Through #567

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Nixon in China
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Allegri: Miserere
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Arensky: Piano Trio #1
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171
Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata 82 “Ich habe genug”
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080
Bach: English Suites
Bach: French Suites
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartok: Piano Concerto #2
Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
Bartók: Sonatina
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
Bax: Tintagel
Beach: Piano Concerto
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, “Moonlight”, op. 27/2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B flat, “Hammerklavier”, op. 106
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130+133
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B flat, op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 in A, "Kreutzer," op. 47
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Bernstein: West Side Story
Berwald: Violin Concerto
Biber: Requiem à 15
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
Borodin: String Quartet #2
Borodin: Symphony #2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Double Concerto, op. 102
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised)
Brahms: Serenade #1
Brahms: String Quartets #1-2, op. 51
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
Bruch: Kol Nidre
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor
Bruckner: Symphony #3
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #6
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: The Great Service
Cage: In a Landscape
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Charpentier: Te Deum
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
Chopin: Polonaises
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
Debussy: Estampes
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111
Debussy: Jeux
Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”)
Debussy: Nocturnes L91
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”)
Debussy: Preludes
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Debussy: String quartet
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
Delibes: Lakme
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Duruflé: Requiem
Dutilleux: Metaboles
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
Dvořák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings
Dvořák: Stabat Mater
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95
Dvorak: Violin Concerto
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Franck: Symphony in D minor
Franck: Variations Symphoniques
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigals
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Glazunov: Symphony #5
Glazunov: The Seasons
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36
Gounod: Faust
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Handel: Israel in Egypt
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Solomon
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, “Lord Nelson Mass”
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76, "Erdödy"
Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
Haydn: Symphony No. 88
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seasons
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
Janáček: Mladi
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Sinfonietta
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Requiem
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Christus
Liszt: Faust Symphony
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
Lully: Atys
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”)
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D
Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection”
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
Mahler: Symphony #6 “Tragic” in A minor
Mahler: Symphony #7
Mahler: Symphony #8
Mahler: Symphony #9
Mahler: Symphony #10
Martinů: Double Concerto
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2
Medtner: Skazki
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Midsummer Night's Dream, A, opp. 21 and 61
Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 20
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: L'Ascension
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
Milhaud: The Creation of the World
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigals
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 K. 478
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Mozart: Symphony #29
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" in D, K. 385
Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551
Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Paganini: 24 Caprices
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
Poulenc: Gloria
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 "Classical"
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio
Ravel: Scheherazade
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Rebel: Les élémens
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Reich: The Desert Music
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rott: Symphony in E major
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
Satie: Gymnopedies
Scarlatti, D: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for Piano Four-Hands
Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 and 142
Schubert: Mass #6
Schubert: Octet
Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Schubert: Piano Trio #1, D.899, Op. 99
Schubert: Piano Trio #2, D.929, Op. 100
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957
Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D. 804
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D. 810
Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D. 759
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D. 944
Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, Op. 15, D. 760
Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911
Schumann, C: Piano Trio
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Schumann: Dichterliebe
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47
Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”)
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: Mass
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Pulcinella
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Takemitsu: November Steps
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
Tavener: Song for Athene
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Varèse: Amériques
Varèse: Deserts
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aïda
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons)
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Viola Concerto
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
Webern: String Quartet
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181


----------



## Conor71

After Hausmusik:

Shostakovich/Beethoven Tempest/Schumann

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 5
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 10
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after Conor

Sibelius / Schubert / Beethoven SQ

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 5
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 10
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 3
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Trout

After Huilunsoittaja:

Brahms / Vaughan Williams / Medtner

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 5
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 12
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 3
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after Trout:

Brahms, Schoenberg SQ, Schubert

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 5
Brahms: Sextet #2 - 14
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Brahms / Beethoven Temp / Schoenberg 5

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 6
*Brahms: Sextet #2 - 16*
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## mmsbls

New List:

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
566. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
567. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
568. Brahms: Sextet #2

New Board:

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## pjang23

Haydn's Sun Quartets are missing from the list.

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: Sextet #2

Medtner Schumann Schoenberg

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 9
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

after pjang's correction

Shostakovich / Schubert / Schoenberg SQ

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 3
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 11
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Vaughan Williams / Schoenberg / Beethoven: Tempest

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 5
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 3
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 11
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5

The _Five Pieces for Orchestra_ do not seem very popular around here. Is there another Schoenberg piece that anyone would prefer over this one?


----------



## NightHawk

After Trout: (I think the Five Orchestra Pieces of Schoenberg is a masterpiece, btw, and will be voting for it soon - trying to clear the decks at the moment)

Shostakovich / Beethoven PS #17 / Medtner

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 6
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 3
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After NightHawk:

Beethoven Temp / Haydn 45 / Schoenberg: String Quartet

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 3
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 5


----------



## pjang23

Victoria Medtner BeethovenPS

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 3
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 13
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Shostakovich / Mendelssohn / Schoen SQ

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 1
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 3
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
*Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 - 15*
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7

New List

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2

New board:

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 1
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 8
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 3
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Schoenberg Five Pieces, Beethoven Serioso, Schubert

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 1
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Schoenberg / Vaughan Williams / Sibelius

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 1
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Schoenberg 5 / Schoenberg: Gurrelieder / Schoenberg SQ

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 1
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
*Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra - 14*
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7

New List

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra

New Board:

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 1
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Mendelssohn/Beethoven SQ/Schumann

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71:

Beethoven / Haydn / Victoria

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 5
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Schumann Beethoven

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 4
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

after pjang

Tempest / Schubert / RVW

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 11
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Vaughan Williams / Schoenberg / Medtner

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 11
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## NightHawk

after Trout:

Beethoven 'Tempest' / Schumann / Medtner

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 13
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 2
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Schoenberg / Sibelius / Mendelssohn

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 13
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 5
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 6


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Victoria Sibelius

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 13
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 7
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang:

Schoenberg, Haydn CC, Mendelssohn

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 13
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 8
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 2
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Beethoven / Haydn / Sibelius

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest" - 15*
*Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 8*
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 2
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## mmsbls

New List

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"

New Board:

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 7
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 8
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 2
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

After mm

Beethoven / Mendelssohn / Mozart

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 8
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Haydn / Vaughan Williams / Beethoven

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 10
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Sibelius VW

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 10
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Schoenberg / Sibelius / VW

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 10
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Beethoven / Prokofiev / Mozart

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 10
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 10
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 1
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Haydn / Vaughan Williams / Beethoven

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 12
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 1
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Haydn 45 / Medtner / Mendelssohn

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 12
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 2
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 1
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Victoria HaydnSym

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 12
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 2
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 - 1
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang:

Haydn CC, Prokofiev, Mozart (gone)

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 14
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 2
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

After toddler

Mendelssohn / Prokofiev / Schumann

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 14
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Berlioz: Les Troyens / Haydn / Beethoven

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 2
*Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D - 15*
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D

New board:

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 2
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Haydn / Medtner / Prokofiev

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 2
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 10
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Schubert Haydn

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 2
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Haydn / Prok VC / Medtner

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 2
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Vaughan Williams / Berlioz / Medtner

Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 3
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 11
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Haydn / Bartok: Piano Quintet / Prokofiev

Bartok: Piano Quintet - 1
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 3
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 13
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Bartok / Schoenberg / Victoria

Bartok: Piano Quintet - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 3
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 13
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Medtner Schoenberg

Bartok: Piano Quintet - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 3
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 15
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Haydn / Beethoven /Medtner

Bartok: Piano Quintet - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 3
*Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell" - 16*
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"



Bartok: Piano Quintet - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after hausmusik:

Beethoven, Prokofiev, Mendelssohn

Bartok: Piano Quintet - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 11
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Vaughan Williams / Berlioz / Beethoven

Bartok: Piano Quintet - 3
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 10
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## science

a rare vote from home - I'll be back full-time in about 3 days - after Trout: 

Bartok: Piano Quintet - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 10
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7

Berlioz / Bartok / Medtner


----------



## Trout

Corrected board:

Bartok: Piano Quintet - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 10
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 7


----------



## pjang23

Barber Victoria Beethoven

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 4
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang:

Bartok / Medtner / Prokofiev

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

mmsbls

Mendelssohn / Prokofiev / Bartok

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Vaughan Williams / Berlioz / Medtner

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 13
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Barber Bartok Beethoven

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 6
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 13
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

Trout, if I enshrine RVW with my next vote, will you help with Beethoven and/or Schubert next?


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Vaughan Williams / Berlioz / Bartok

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 "London" - 15*
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8



Hausmusik said:


> Trout, if I enshrine RVW with my next vote, will you help with Beethoven and/or Schubert next?


You definitely have my support for Schubert.


----------



## Trout

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade #1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet #5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio #1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony #2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony #1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto #1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony #4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto #11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"

New board:

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

post-trout

Schubert / Prokofiev / Medtner

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 8
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after howes

Schoenberg, Beethoven, Mendelssohn

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 5
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Bartok / Schubert / Prokofiev

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Barber Medtner Schoenberg

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Schubert / Mendelssohn / Medtner

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 13
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Schubert / Berlioz / Schumann

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 7
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 15
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after salmon:

Schoenberg, Bartok, Mendelssohn

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 15
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Medtner Schoenberg

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 10
*Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 - 17*
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade #1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet #5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio #1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony #2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony #1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto #1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony #4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto #11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958

New board:

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Schoenberg / Prokofiev / Berlioz

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 9
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Beethoven / Mendelssohn / Schoenberg

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 11
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 9
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

Correction:

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 8
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 11
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

Bartok / Medtner / Prokofiev

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 11
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Delius: Sea Drift / Berlioz / Bartok

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 11
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 9
Delius: Sea Drift - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout

Beethoven, Berlioz, Mendelssohn

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 9
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 13
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 10
Delius: Sea Drift - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Bartok / Medtner / Prokofiev

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 11
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 13
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 10
Delius: Sea Drift - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Barber Schumann Bartok

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 13
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 10
Delius: Sea Drift - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn/Beethoven/Schumann

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 14
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 10
Delius: Sea Drift - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## science

Back full-time, and after the esteemed Conor71: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 10
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 16
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 10
Delius: Sea Drift - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 6
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Beethoven / Delius / Schoenberg


----------



## Hausmusik

After science (welcome back!)

Mendelssohn / Beethoven / Medtner

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 10
*Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso" - 17*
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 10
Delius: Sea Drift - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Folks, I am offline for the weekend but will pick back up after.

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade #1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet #5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio #1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony #2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony #1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto #1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony #4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto #11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 10
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 10
Delius: Sea Drift - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Berlioz, Schoenberg, Mendelssohn

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 10
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 12
Delius: Sea Drift - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 7
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Bartok / Medtner / Prokofiev

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 12
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 12
Delius: Sea Drift - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 7
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Schoenberg / Prokofiev / Berlioz

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 12
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 7
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 13
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## pjang23

Bartok Medtner Schoenberg

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 14
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 7
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn/Prokofiev/Schumann

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 14
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8


----------



## science

Sorry I can't help with the Bartok quintet. I'll look for it though. After Conor71: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 14
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 8

Prokofiev / Sibelius / Schoenberg (sorry to do it twice - I really do like this work and will support it!)


----------



## Trout

After science:

Delius / Victoria / Mendelssohn

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 14
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 6
Sibelius: Tapiola - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Bartok Schumann Schoenberg

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Bartok: Piano Quintet - 16
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Turangalîla

After pjang23:

Bartok / Mendelssohn / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
*Bartok: Piano Quintet - 18*
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade #1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet #5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio #1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony #2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony #1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto #1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony #4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto #11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet

Updated Board

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 11
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

You guys did a lot while I was on vacation! Here are the composer stats of #578: 

34 Beethoven
33
32 Mozart
31
30 Bach
29
28
27
26
25 
24 Brahms 
23 Schubert
22
21
20
19 
18 Haydn
17
16
15 
14 Debussy, Mahler
13 Tchaikovsky
12 Bartók, Dvořák, Ravel, Schumann
11 Mendelssohn
10 
9 Chopin, Handel, Strauss R
8 Bruckner, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Sibelius
7 Liszt, Rachmaninoff, Stravinsky, Verdi, Wagner
6 Janáček, Schoenberg
5 Berlioz, Fauré, Ligeti 
4 Elgar, Grieg, Monteverdi, Puccini, Saint-Saëns, Vaughan Williams, Vivaldi 
3 Barber, Berg, Britten, Franck, Gershwin, Josquin, Messiaen, Palestrina, Pärt, Rimsky-Korsakov, Walton, Webern 
2 Adams, Albeníz, Biber, Bizet, Borodin, Bruch, Byrd, Chausson, Copland, Dutilleux, Enescu, Gesualdo, Glass, Glazunov, Gluck, Hindemith, Hummel, Ives, Machaut, Medtner, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Penderecki, Purcell, Reich, Scriabin, Takemitsu, Tallis, Varèse, Villa-Lobos
1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Arensky, Bach CPE, Bax, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Bernstein, Berwald, Boccherini, Brian, Busoni, Buxtehude, Cage, Canteloube, Charpentier, Cherubini, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Donizetti, Dowland, Duruflé, Falla, Gabrieli, Gliere, Gorecki, Gounod, Gubaidulina, Holst, Honegger, Lalo, Lully, Lutoslawski, Martinu, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Ockeghem, Paganini, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Rameau, Rebel, Respighi, Riley, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Satie, Scarlatti D, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schumann C, Schütz, Smetana, Strauss J II, Suk, Szymanowski, Tartini, Tavener, Telemann, Victoria, Weber, Zelenka


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Schoenberg / Sibelius / Medtner


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Prokofiev/Sibelius/Delius

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Schoenberg / Prokofiev / Berlioz

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 10
Delius: Sea Drift - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Delius / Berlioz / Medtner

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Medtner Berlioz

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 10
Delius: Sea Drift - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
Sibelius: Tapiola - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet / Janacek: Idyll for string orchestra / Prokofiev

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 6
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 11
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls

Schoenberg, Prokofiev, Mendelssohn

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 6
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 16
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Sibelius: Tapiola - 11
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after Toddlertoddy:

Schoenberg / Schumann / Medtner

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 6
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
*Schoenberg: Gurrelieder - 18*
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 11
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

updated list:

571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder

updated board:

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 6
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 11
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk:

Sibelius / Prokofiev / Berlioz

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 10
Delius: Sea Drift - 6
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 8
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 13
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Turangalîla

After berghansson:

Messiaen / Bach / Barber

Bach: Six Partitas - 1
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 10
Delius: Sea Drift - 6
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 8
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 2
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 13
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after CarterJohnsonPiano: 

Bach: Six Partitas - 1
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 9
Delius: Sea Drift - 6
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 1
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2 
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 8
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 2
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 14
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Khachaturian / Sibelius / Berlioz


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Mendelssohn/Prokofiev/Medtner

Bach: Six Partitas - 1
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 9
Delius: Sea Drift - 6
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 1
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2 
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 2
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 14
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Delius / Berlioz / Bach (already in)

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 10
Delius: Sea Drift - 8
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 1
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2 
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 2
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 14
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Sibelius Medtner Mendelssohn

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 10
Delius: Sea Drift - 8
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 1
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 2
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 16
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 2
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Vaughan Williams / Janacek / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 10
Delius: Sea Drift - 8
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 2
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 2
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Sibelius: Tapiola - 16
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls

Sibelius, Berlioz, Medtner

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 8
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 2
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 2
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
*Sibelius: Tapiola - 18*
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580: Sibelius: Tapiola

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 8
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 2
Khachaturian: Gayane - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 7
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 2
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

prokofiev / mendelssohn / medtner
Cannot cut and paste right now...thanks for your help!


----------



## science

after Toddy and Haus: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 11
Delius: Sea Drift - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 1
Khachaturian: Gayane - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 2
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Khachaturian / Delius / Janacek


----------



## Trout

After science:

Berlioz / Delius / Prokofiev

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 13
Delius: Sea Drift - 10
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 1
Khachaturian: Gayane - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 2
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vaughan Williams / Janacek / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra -6
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 13
Delius: Sea Drift - 10
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 2
Khachaturian: Gayane - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 2
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls

Berlioz, Janacek, Messiaen

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra -6
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 15
Delius: Sea Drift - 10
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 6
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 1
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Barber Prokofiev

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 15
Delius: Sea Drift - 10
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 1
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn/Prokofiev/Schumann

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 15
Delius: Sea Drift - 10
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 1
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Messiaen / Prokofiev / Mendelssohn

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 15
Delius: Sea Drift - 10
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 11
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Berlioz / Delius / Mendelssohn

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 17
Delius: Sea Drift - 11
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 3
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Turangalîla

After Trout:

Messiaen / Schumann / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 17
Delius: Sea Drift - 11
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after CJP: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Berlioz: Les Troyens - 18
Delius: Sea Drift - 11
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Khachaturian / Berlioz / Prokofiev


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens

New board: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Delius: Sea Drift - 11
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Prokofiev, Janacek, Delius

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Delius: Sea Drift - 10
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 4
Khachaturian: Gayane - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Barber Delius

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Delius: Sea Drift - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 4
Khachaturian: Gayane - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Vaughan Williams / Janacek / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Delius: Sea Drift - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 5
Khachaturian: Gayane - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Delius: Sea Drift - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 5
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Korngold / Khach / Mendelssohn


----------



## Hausmusik

After science

Prokofiev / Haydn / Medtner

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Delius: Sea Drift - 9
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 1 
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 5
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 / Delius / Janacek

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Delius: Sea Drift - 10
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 1 
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 4
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Barber Prokofiev Delius

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Delius: Sea Drift - 9
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 1
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 4
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
*Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 16*
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1

New board: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Delius: Sea Drift - 9
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 1
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 4
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn/RVW/Schumann

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Delius: Sea Drift - 9
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 1
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 4
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 - 2
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 11
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after conor:

Lut, Janacek, Haydn (gone)

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Delius: Sea Drift - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 5
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 2
Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 11
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Delius / Lutoslawski / Mendelssohn

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Delius: Sea Drift - 11
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 5
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vaughan Williams / Janacek / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Delius: Sea Drift - 11
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 6
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

After Trout

Mendelssohn / Haydn / Vaughan Williams

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Delius: Sea Drift - 11
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 1
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 6
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

I haven't been playing this game very long, but is it usually regarded as good form to vote off a piece (i.e. the Haydn) as soon as it has been added?


----------



## science

after Hausmusik: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Delius: Sea Drift - 11
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 1
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 6
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 3
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9

Mendelssohn / Korngold / Lutoslawski


----------



## science

Hausmusik said:


> I haven't been playing this game very long, but is it usually regarded as good form to vote off a piece (i.e. the Haydn) as soon as it has been added?


I don't remember any discussion about it.


----------



## Hausmusik

I don't go in for badgering anyone for voting their preference, but I do think it's proper to give a piece a day or so to see if it picks up any support before eliminating it. My two cents.


----------



## science

Hausmusik said:


> I don't go in for badgering anyone for voting their preference, but I do think it's proper to give a piece a day or so to see if it picks up any support before eliminating it. My two cents.


If someone is going to vote against it anyway, use your +2 vote. #82 will get support from others as well.


----------



## Turangalîla

After science:

Messiaen / Schumann / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Delius: Sea Drift - 11
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 1
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 6
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 3
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## pjang23

Barber Medtner Delius

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Delius: Sea Drift - 10
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 1
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 6
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 3
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 9


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn/Victoria/Delius

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Delius: Sea Drift - 9
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 1
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 6
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 3
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 16
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## science

After Conor71: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Delius: Sea Drift - 9
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 3
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 6
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 3
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor - 17
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10

Haydn / Mendelssohn / Lutoslawski


----------



## science

I'm sorry I don't have time to post the list just now - I'll do it later if I have time!


----------



## Hausmusik

Happy to do the honors, S.

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 13

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Delius: Sea Drift - 9
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 3
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 6
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 3
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 3
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

After Science

Haydn / Lutoslawski / Messiaen

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Delius: Sea Drift - 9
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 5
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 6
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 3
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Trout

After Haumusik:

Delius / Lutoslawski / Medtner

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 8
Delius: Sea Drift - 11
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 5
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 6
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 3
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vaughan Williams / Janacek / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Delius: Sea Drift - 11
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 5
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 7
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 3
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## pjang23

Delius Medtner VW

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Delius: Sea Drift - 13
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 5
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 7
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 3
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23:

Korngold / Messiaen / Medtner

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Delius: Sea Drift - 13
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 5
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 7
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 5
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 5
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## science

after Nighthawk: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 7
Delius: Sea Drift - 15
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 5
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 7
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10

Delius / Korngold / Lutoslawski


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Lut, Janacek, Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Delius: Sea Drift - 15
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 5
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 8
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 11
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Delius / Lutoslawski / Vaughan Williams

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
*Delius: Sea Drift - 17*
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 5
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 8
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Trout

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift

Updated board:

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 5
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 8
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

After Trout

haydn / luto / mess

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 6
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 7
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 8
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 7
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Turangalîla

After Hausmusik:

Messiaen / Schumann / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 5
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 7
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 8
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Vaughan Williams / Janacek / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 7
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 9
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 12
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## pjang23

VW Medtner Janacek

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 7
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 8
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 8
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 14
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 7
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 8
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 16
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10

Vaughan Williams / Schumann / Lutoslawski


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt: Transcendental Études / Lutoslawski / Messiaen

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 7
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 8
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 16
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

After Trout

Haydn / Luto / Messiaen

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 4
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 8
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 16
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

Janacek / Vaughan Williams / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 9
*Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 10*
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 9
*Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10*
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
*Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet - 17*
*Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10*


----------



## mmsbls

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet

Updated board:

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 10
Khachaturian: Gayane - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Khachaturian Lutoslawski

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 10
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 3
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 10
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 6
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10

Medtner / Korngold / Lutoslawski


----------



## Turangalîla

After science:

Messiaen / Schumann / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 10
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Turangalîla

Oh, and warning: I dislike the Liszt etudes, but I will not vote them down for a couple of days since they were just recently added. So if you like the Liszt etudes, give them some votes before I take them away


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after Carter:

Janacek, Lut, Schumann

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 2
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## science

Slow day today. After toddy: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 3
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 7
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10

Medtner / Liszt / Lutoslawski


----------



## Trout

After science:

Lutoslawski / Liszt / Janacek

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 11
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 4
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## pjang23

Medtner Schumann Janacek

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 10
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 4
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 16
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Medtner / Janacek / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 1
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 9
*Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 11*
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 4
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 9
*Medtner: Sonata Romantica - 18*
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## mmsbls

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica

Updated board:

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 1
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 9
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 11
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 4
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

After mm

Haydn / Barber / Janacek

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 11
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 10
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 4
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 10
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Haus:

Stravinsky / Tveitt / Schumann

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 11
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 10
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 4
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 9
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
Stravinsky: Symphony in three movements - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Lutoslawski / Liszt / Haydn

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 10
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 10
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 5
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 9
Stravinsky: Symphony in three movements - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 2
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 10
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 10
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 7
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 10
Stravinsky: Symphony in three movements - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10

Liszt / Schumann / Lutoslawski


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Haydn / Janacek / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 1
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 12
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 11
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 7
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 10
Stravinsky: Symphony in three movements - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Turangalîla

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Schumann / Barber

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra - 0
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 12
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 11
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 7
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 11
Stravinsky: Symphony in three movements - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Khachaturian Haydn

Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 11
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 11
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 7
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in three movements - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Haydn / Liszt / Messiaen

Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 13
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 11
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 8
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 9
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in three movements - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Lut, Stravinsky, Liszt

Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 13
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 11
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 7
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 9
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 3
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Lutoslawski / Liszt / Schumann

Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 13
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 11
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 8
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 9
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 3
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 14
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 11
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 8
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 9
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 3
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10

Schumann / Haydn / Lutoslawski


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Haydn / Janacek / Lutosławski

Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 16
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 8
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 9
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 3
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Tveitt / Stravinsky / Janacek

Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 16
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 11
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 8
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 9
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Schumann Lutoslawski

Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 18
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 11
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 8
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 9
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 15
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Turangalîla

After pjang23:

Messiaen / Haydn / Khachaturian

Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 19
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 11
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 8
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 15
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

Haydn / Lutoslawski / Messiaen

Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 21
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 11
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 8
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 15
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## science

after Hausmusik: Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 21
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 10
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 11
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 15
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10

Liszt / Janacek / Lutoslawski


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt / Lutoslawski / Schumann

*Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear" - 21*
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Trout

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear"

Updated board:

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Lut, Stra, Schumann

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Janacek / Khachaturian / Lutosławski

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 14
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Victoria Janacek

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 13
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 7
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 15
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Tveitt / Korngold

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 13
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 13
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 15
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 7
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 11


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Lutoslawski / Liszt / Schumann

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 13
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 13
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 7
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after chinook:

Lut, Stra, Schumann

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 13
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 13
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 10
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 11


----------



## Turangalîla

After Toddy:

Messiaen / Schumann / Liszt

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 13
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 6
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3 - 17
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 11


----------



## science

after CarterJohnsonPiano: 

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 8
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 13
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 17
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 11

Korngold / Liszt / Janacek


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Messiaen/Stravinsky/Liszt

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 8
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 17
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 11


----------



## pjang23

Khachaturian Victoria Messiaen

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 8
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 17
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 13
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Luto / Liszt / Schumann

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 8
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 13
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 19
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 13
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## science

after Haus M.:

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
*Liszt: Transcendental Études - 13
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 - 20*
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 12
*Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13*
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12

Korngold / Luto / Messiaen


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear"
588. Lutosławski: Symphony #3

New board: 

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 13
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt / Stravinsky / Schumann

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 10
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## Turangalîla

After Trout:

Messiaen / Victoria / Liszt

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 12
Khachaturian: Gayane - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 10
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Janacek / Khachaturian / Liszt

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 14
Khachaturian: Gayane - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 13
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 10
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Khachaturian Liszt

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 14
Khachaturian: Gayane - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 10
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## Trout

Why so anti-Liszt?


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang

Janacek, Korngold, Messiaen

Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 16
Khachaturian: Gayane - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 13
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 10
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddler:

Tveitt / Stravinsky / Victoria


Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 16
Khachaturian: Gayane - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 13
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## science

after the most welcome return of berghansson: 

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 2
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 16
Khachaturian: Gayane - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 13
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12

Brahms / Liszt / Messiaen


----------



## Hausmusik

After science

Byrd / Brahms / Messiaen

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 2
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 16
Khachaturian: Gayane - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 13
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos / Victoria / Schumann

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 2
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 2
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 16
Khachaturian: Gayane - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 13
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Byrd/Brahms/Schumann

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 4
Byrd: Infelix ego - 4
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 2
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 16
Khachaturian: Gayane - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 13
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71:

Janacek / Brahms / Tveitt

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Byrd: Infelix ego - 4
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 2
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 18
Khachaturian: Gayane - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 13
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 11
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## Turangalîla

After mmsbls:

Janacek / Messiaen / Liszt

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Byrd: Infelix ego - 4
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 2
*Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra - 20*
*Khachaturian: Gayane - 13*
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
*Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 13*
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
*Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13*


----------



## Turangalîla

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear"
588. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589. Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra

New board:

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 5
Byrd: Infelix ego - 4
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 2
Khachaturian: Gayane - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 13
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CJP:

Messiaen, Brahms, Victoria

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Byrd: Infelix ego - 4
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 2
Khachaturian: Gayane - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 15
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## Lisztian

Trout said:


> Why so anti-Liszt?


It is puzzling. It does strike me as a huge injustice that Chopin's etudes are in the top hundred, while Liszt's (which are EVERY bit as great) struggle at this juncture. But, you get used to this sort of thing as a Liszt supporter.

P.S. I'm not voting because i'm currently in a process of exploring repertoire, and I don't feel comfortable voting in this sort of thing yet.


----------



## pjang23

Khachaturian Schumann Messiaen

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 6
Byrd: Infelix ego - 4
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 2
Khachaturian: Gayane - 15
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 12
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 7
Byrd: Infelix ego - 4
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 2
Khachaturian: Gayane - 15
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 13
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12

Liszt / Brahms / Messiaen


----------



## Hausmusik

Byrd / Brahms / Messiaen
Thanks!


----------



## science

Here is H. Musik's vote: 

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Byrd: Infelix ego - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 2
Khachaturian: Gayane - 15
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt / Falla / Khachaturian

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Byrd: Infelix ego - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 14
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 16
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## Turangalîla

After Trout:

Messiaen / Byrd / Liszt

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 8
Byrd: Infelix ego - 7
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 14
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Khachaturian / Brahms / Tveitt

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Byrd: Infelix ego - 7
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 16
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Messiaen, Stravinsky, Byrd

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Byrd: Infelix ego - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 16
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 16
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## pjang23

Khachaturian Schumann Messiaen

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Byrd: Infelix ego - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 18
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 15
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Tveitt / Stravinsky / Byrd

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 9
Byrd: Infelix ego - 5
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 18
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 15
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## Hausmusik

after pjang

Byrd / Brahms / Khach

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 10
Byrd: Infelix ego - 8
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 17
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 15
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## Toddlertoddy

I think we should all agree on something first, otherwise the next piece won't be on the list until it gets to 30.

We'll put Khach, Liszt, Messiaen, and Schumann into a hat and then randomly pick the order. Agreed?


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Khachaturian / Brahms / Tveitt

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Byrd: Infelix ego - 8
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 3
Khachaturian: Gayane - 19
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 15
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Falla / Victoria / Schumann

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Byrd: Infelix ego - 8
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 5
Khachaturian: Gayane - 19
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 15
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 11
Byrd: Infelix ego - 8
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 5
Khachaturian: Gayane - 21
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13

Khachaturian / Tveitt / Messiaen


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Brahms, Stra, liszt

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Byrd: Infelix ego - 8
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 5
*Khachaturian: Gayane - 21*
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## Toddlertoddy

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear"
588. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589. Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra
590. Khachaturian: Gayane

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 13
Byrd: Infelix ego - 8
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 5
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## Hausmusik

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Byrd: Infelix ego - 9
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 5
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 13
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13

Brahms / Byrd / Messiaen


----------



## science

after HM: 

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Byrd: Infelix ego - 9
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 5
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 13
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 12

Brahms / Schumann / Victoria


----------



## Trout

After science:

Falla / Victoria / Messiaen

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Byrd: Infelix ego - 9
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

My post #967 was jumped over. I voted Tveitt / Stravinsky / Byrd.

New vote: Messiaen / Tveitt / Schumann

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Byrd: Infelix ego - 8
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 14
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## Hausmusik

Sorry about that berg! Glad you caught it.


----------



## Turangalîla

After berg:

Messiaen / Byrd / Brahms

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 16
Byrd: Infelix ego - 9
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 16
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CJP:

Messiaen, Stravinsky, Brahms

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 15
Byrd: Infelix ego - 9
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 18
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 15
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Brahms / Victoria / Tveitt

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 17
Byrd: Infelix ego - 9
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 18
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 15
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Schumann Messiaen

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 19
Byrd: Infelix ego - 9
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 17
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 15
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Brahms Byrd Messiaen

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Byrd: Infelix ego - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 16
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 15
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Falla / Liszt / Messiaen

Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 21
Byrd: Infelix ego - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 15
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 15
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14


----------



## science

after Trout:

*Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 - 22*
Byrd: Infelix ego - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
*Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 15
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 15*
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14

Korngold / Brahms / Stravinsky


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear"
588. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589. Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra
590. Khachaturian: Gayane
591. Brahms: Violin Sonata #1

New board:

Byrd: Infelix ego - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 15
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 15
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Voting early but I have to leave

after science:

Messiaen, Tveitt, Liszt

Byrd: Infelix ego - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 15
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 17
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14


----------



## pjang23

Ravel Falla Korngold

Byrd: Infelix ego - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 14
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 17
Ravel: La Valse - 2
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14


----------



## Hausmusik

ravel / byrd / messiaen

Byrd: Infelix ego - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 14
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 16
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14


----------



## science

after H.Musik: 

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 1 
Byrd: Infelix ego - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 14
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 16
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Symphony #5, op. 42.1 - 2 

Widor / Beethoven / Stravinsky


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt / Beethoven / Messiaen

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 2 
Byrd: Infelix ego - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 14
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 16
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Organ Symphony #5, Op. 42, No. 1 - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Messiaen / Tveitt / Schumann

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 2
Byrd: Infelix ego - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 14
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 16
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 17
Ravel: La Valse - 4
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Symphony #5, op. 42.1 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

Messiaen, Ravel, Liszt

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 2
Byrd: Infelix ego - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 14
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 19
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Symphony #5, op. 42.1 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Beethoven / Victoria / Falla

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 4
Byrd: Infelix ego - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 14
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 19
Ravel: La Valse - 5
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 15
Widor: Symphony #5, op. 42.1 - 2


----------



## pjang23

Ravel Schumann Liszt

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 4
Byrd: Infelix ego - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 14
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 19
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 15
Widor: Symphony #5, op. 42.1 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

Holy crap---a list of nearly 600 and the *Ghost Trio *hasn't been _enshrined yet!_

Beethoven / Byrd / Korngold

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 6
Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 13
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 19
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 15
Widor: Symphony #5, op. 42.1 - 2


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Falla / Liszt / Korngold

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 6
Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 12
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 19
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 15
Widor: Organ Symphony #5, Op. 42, No. 1 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after Trout:

Messiaen, Stravinsky, Liszt

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 6
Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 12
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 14
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 21
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 14
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 15
Widor: Organ Symphony #5, Op. 42, No. 1 - 2


----------



## Turangalîla

After Toddy:

Schumann / Messiaen / Liszt

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 6
Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 12
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 13
*Messiaen: Visions de l'amen - 22*
Ravel: La Valse - 7
*Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 15*
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
* Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 15*
Widor: Organ Symphony #5, Op. 42, No. 1 - 2


----------



## Turangalîla

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear"
588. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589. Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra
590. Khachaturian: Gayane
591. Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
592. Messiaen: Visions de l'amen


----------



## science

after CJP: 

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 6
Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 12
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 7
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 15
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Organ Symphony #5, Op. 42, No. 1 - 3

Liszt / Widor / Victoria


----------



## Lisztian

Hausmusik said:


> Holy crap---a list of nearly 600 and the *Ghost Trio *hasn't been _enshrined yet!_


Pfft. Beethoven has most of his better works enshrined, what about Liszt? He has very few (and the ones he does are generally too low). What about the Transcendental Etudes? I have held back for awhile on my fairly shameless promotion of Liszt, but I can't here. The hate his music and especially these pieces get, is utterly ridiculous - especially when you consider some other pieces that have made the list so far.

I think people hear 'Liszt' and think of the flashy virtuoso showman, and then hear 'Transcendental Etudes' and condemn him and them before they give all the works their proper chance. How many of you have given these works their due as far as attempting to appreciate them as both musical works and works of brilliant pianistic invention? If it was Debussy or Ravel they would have made it ages ago. The last 5 Transcendental Etudes are all masterpieces and some of the most remarkable pieces in the solo piano literature (especially Chasse-Neige, which Busoni called the greatest and most accurate example of program music) and Paysage is a lovely piece, Mazeppa and Feux Follets brilliantly pianistically inventive (Liszt was basically the Scarlatti and Debussy of the 19th century), and the others are at least good.

It's not just these Etudes either. Look at Liszt's other great solo piano works. Every other great solo piano composer has at least most of their key works enshrined, but Liszt? No Transcendental Etudes (or other Etudes for that matter), no Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (which is even more puzzling, how can a set including Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude, Pensée des morts, Funérailles, Andante lagrimoso - and other gems - not be enshrined yet?), the second Ballade (the first is also good), Variations on Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen (which didn't even make the TC top 200 solo piano works as an honorable mention, and the second Ballade wouldn't have either if I wasn't there), the Hungarian Rhapsodies, Legendes, Mephisto Waltzes, late works, etc. Hell, even the Sonata and Annees de Pelerinage, which have made the list, are simply way too low. Look at the works in front of the Sonata - the Moonlight Sonata is the most disturbing, but past that you have Schubert's D.960, Schumann's Fantasie in C, Chopin's Nocturnes and Preludes...Which are all no better than the Liszt (they are up there, but it isn't a stretch to say that the Liszt tops all of them and is the more important work) but as always Liszt gets the lowest possible ranking for the work in question. I could say the same for Christus and Faust, although Les Preludes and the second Piano Concerto are in a good place IMO. I don't have a problem with where the first PC is. Then there are the other works which are inexplicably missing, like the tone poem Orpheus, the 'Gran' Mass, Psalm XIII, to a lesser extent Via Crucis, Ad Nos Fantasy and Fugue, the Dante Symphony  (which is known as worthless trash - it isn't, although I would think it was too if I hadn't heard Barenboim's recording which makes it the masterpiece that it is), and more.

Btw, i'm sorry Hausmusik. Your poor, innocent posts always seem to be the ones that I end up ranting over - it's completely coincidental. Also, I don't want anyone to consider my post anything more than an empty rant that doesn't deserve much thought/acknowledgement - you're all doing a wonderful job!


----------



## science

Lisztian - vote!

I know projects like this seem uncool to the initiated, but if you're not above criticizing, you're not above participating. And clearly Liszt needs you.


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Ravel Stravinsky

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 6
Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 12
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 17
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Organ Symphony #5, Op. 42, No. 1 - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

after pjang

Beet / Byrd / Korn 

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 8
Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 17
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Organ Symphony #5, Op. 42, No. 1 - 3


----------



## science

after Hausmusik:

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 8
Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 19
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 19
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 3

Schumann / Liszt / Stravinsky


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Victoria Liszt

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 8
Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 18
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 15
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Falla / Beethoven / Tveitt

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 9
Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 18
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 15
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## science

There was a typo in my vote - I added 3 extra points to Liszt. Here is the correction, as of Trout's vote: 

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 9
Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 15
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Beethoven / Victoria / Falla

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 11
Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 16
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmbls:

Stravinsky / Tveitt / Victoria

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 11
Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 15
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## Lisztian

science said:


> Lisztian - vote!
> 
> I know projects like this seem uncool to the initiated, but if you're not above criticizing, you're not above participating. And clearly Liszt needs you.


I know. I may start soon. The only problem is that, as i've mentioned, i'm not yet feeling up to voting because I don't know the classical music repertoire well enough - and I will be fixing that over the next couple years. I know the solo piano repertoire well, but I don't know enough past that (I am getting there) to feel comfortable voting in something like this. But you're right, if i'm not going to participate I shouldn't criticize - and so I won't again, and i'll keep exploring/might give in and vote.


----------



## Hausmusik

Liszt, my ignorance has never stopped me from voting my preference! 

After berg

Ghost / Byrd / Victoria


Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 13
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Stravinsky, Beethoven, Victoria

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 14
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 21
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 16
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## science

Lisztian said:


> I know. I may start soon. The only problem is that, as i've mentioned, i'm not yet feeling up to voting because I don't know the classical music repertoire well enough - and I will be fixing that over the next couple years. I know the solo piano repertoire well, but I don't know enough past that (I am getting there) to feel comfortable voting in something like this. But you're right, if i'm not going to participate I shouldn't criticize - and so I won't again, and i'll keep exploring/might give in and vote.


Well, I hope to do this again in a few years, and hopefully we'll see you then!


----------



## science

after TT:

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 14
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
*Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15*
Ravel: La Valse - 8
*Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben - 22
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 15*
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 5

Widor / Schumann / Stravinsky


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear"
588. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589. Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra
590. Khachaturian: Gayane
591. Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
592. Messiaen: Visions de l'amen
593. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben

New board: 


Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 14
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 15
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 15
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt / Falla / Stravinsky (sorry, Igor!)

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 14
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 17
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 13
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## Trout

Lisztian said:


> Pfft. Beethoven has most of his better works enshrined, what about Liszt? He has very few (and the ones he does are generally too low). What about the Transcendental Etudes? I have held back for awhile on my fairly shameless promotion of Liszt, but I can't here. The hate his music and especially these pieces get, is utterly ridiculous - especially when you consider some other pieces that have made the list so far.


I don't think his pieces get that much hate. I think that they are just forgotten by most, especially the ones you have mentioned. And I wouldn't take the ranking of this project too seriously, at least past the first 200 or so since I think, by then, we were just enshrining whatever came to our heads at the time and worrying less about objectivity. I even try to think of the list as just an unranked one, in which I nominate pieces that I notice are missing and not really caring about the rank it ends up at.

And don't worry if you feel that you have not "explored" enough to participate. Your contributions will still be valued and will bring light to some pieces that have been neglected.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Beethoven / Victoria / Falla

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 16
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 17
Ravel: La Valse - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Ravel Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 15
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 17
Ravel: La Valse - 9
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## Chopinator

After pjang23

Liszt/Victoria/Korngold

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 15
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 19
Ravel: La Valse - 9
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 15
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## science

After Chopinator: 

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 14
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Liszt: Transcendental Études - 21
Ravel: La Valse - 9
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 2
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 15
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 6

Liszt / Widor / Beethoven


----------



## Hausmusik

After Science

*Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 14*
*Byrd: Infelix ego - 14*
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
*Liszt: Transcendental Études - 21*
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 4
*Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14*
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
*Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14*
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 6

Schubert / Ravel / Victoria


----------



## Hausmusik

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade No. 1
531. Mozart: Symphony #25
532. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony No. 2
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux"
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, Op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartok: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear"
588. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589. Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra
590. Khachaturian: Gayane
591. Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
592. Messiaen: Visions de l'amen
593. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben
594. Liszt: Transcendental Études


Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 14
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 4
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

For Lisztian's info, the following Liszt works have already been ensrhined:

Liszt: Années de pèlerinage (that's a whole lotta Liszt right there!)
Liszt: Christus
Liszt: Faust Symphony
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in Eb
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
Liszt: Transcendental Études

I think he's doing pretty well. . .


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Falla / Beethoven / Widor

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 15
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 14
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 4
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Beethoven Falla

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 16
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## leomarillier

After pjang23

Beethoven/Schubert/Falla

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 18
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 14
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After leomarillier:

Beethoven / Victoria / Falla

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 20
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 15
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## Chopinator

After mmsbls:

Victoria / Falla / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 19
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 17
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## Conor71

After Chopinator:

Beethoven/Schubert/Tveitt

Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 21
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 17
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## science

after Conor71:

*Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" - 23*
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
*Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 16*
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 6

Beethoven / Widor / Victoria


----------



## science

501.	Ravel: Bolero
502.	Riley: In C
503.	Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504.	Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505.	Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506.	Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507.	Dutilleux: Metaboles
508.	Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509.	Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510.	Franck: Symphony in D minor
511.	Lully: Atys
512.	Haydn: Symphony #94 in G, "Surprise"
513.	Mahler: Symphony #7
514.	Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515.	Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516.	Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517.	Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518.	Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519.	Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520.	Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521.	Mendelssohn: Elijah
522.	Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523.	Biber: Requiem à 15
524.	Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525.	Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526.	Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527.	Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528.	Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529.	Messiaen: L'Ascension
530.	Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
531.	Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
532.	Bartók: String Quartet #5
533.	Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534.	Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535.	Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
536.	Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
537.	Martinů: Double Concerto
538.	Gershwin: An American in Paris
539.	Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540.	Varèse: Amériques
541.	Verdi: Il trovatore
542.	Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
543.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, “Les Adieux,” op. 81a 
544.	Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545.	Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, "Classical," op. 25
546.	Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat
548.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
549.	Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550.	Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E
551.	Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
552.	Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553.	Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554.	Verdi: Falstaff
555.	Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887
556.	Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557.	Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558.	Bernstein: West Side Story
559.	Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat, "Romantic"
560.	Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561.	Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562.	Debussy: Estampes
563.	Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564.	Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
565.	Haydn: String Quartets op. 20 "Sun"
566.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567.	Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568.	Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, H. XVIII/11 
569.	Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
570.	Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
571.	Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573.	Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574.	Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
577.	Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578.	Bartók: Piano Quintet
579.	Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580.	Sibelius: Tapiola
581.	Berlioz: Les Troyens
582.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
583.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
584.	Delius: Sea Drift
585.	Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
586.	Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587.	Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, “Bear”
588.	Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589.	Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
590.	Khachaturian: Gayane
591.	Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
592.	Messiaen: Visions de l’amen 
593.	Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und –leben
594.	Liszt: Transcendental Études
595.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 “Ghost” 


New Board: 

Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 16
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

Victoria / Schubert / Stravinsky

Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 9
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 18
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Stravinsky, Schubert, Korngold

Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 10
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 15
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 18
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Victoria / Falla / Tveitt

Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 10
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 15
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 20
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Victoria Stravinsky

Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
*Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium - 21*
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## pjang23

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 in G, "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
531. Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
532. Bartók: String Quartet #5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, “Les Adieux,” op. 81a
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, "Classical," op. 25
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat, "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, H. XVIII/11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartók: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, “Bear”
588. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589. Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
590. Khachaturian: Gayane
591. Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
592. Messiaen: Visions de l’amen
593. Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und –leben
594. Liszt: Transcendental Études
595. Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 “Ghost”
596. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium

New Board: 

Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## Lisztian

Hausmusik said:


> For Lisztian's info, the following Liszt works have already been ensrhined:
> 
> Liszt: Années de pèlerinage (that's a whole lotta Liszt right there!)
> Liszt: Christus
> Liszt: Faust Symphony
> Liszt: Les Preludes
> Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in Eb
> Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A
> Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
> Liszt: Transcendental Études
> 
> I think he's doing pretty well. . .


He's had three enshrined in the last hundred and he still doesn't have as many as his contemporaries (Chopin, Schumann, etc) and other composers that he's absolutely in the same league as (Bartok, Debussy, Dvorak, Mendelssohn, etc). The works he actually has on there are simply too low (except Les Preludes, the second PC, and perhaps the first PC), and he's still missing key works - the kinds that the other names I mentioned got listed awhile ago. I disagree that he's doing pretty well, but as I (somewhat ironically) mentioned I don't want to be critical.

Of course, there are some other composers doing even worse than Liszt - Rachmaninoff and Berlioz being the most striking. So in the end it's just the way it plays out and I have no right to complain (although Liszt has been given a raw deal in pretty much every list so far - alas so have the two other aformentioned). I will say though, that Berlioz and Rachmaninoff are two others that I think get gravely underappreciated on TC.


----------



## science

We're cookin'. Countdown to the new thread.... 

After pjang23: 

Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 11
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8

Widor / Korngold / Schubert (this hurts me but I don't see a better choice for me)


----------



## science

Lisztian said:


> He's had three enshrined in the last hundred and he still doesn't have as many as his contemporaries (Chopin, Schumann, etc) and other composers that he's absolutely in the same league as (Bartok, Debussy, Dvorak, Mendelssohn, etc). The works he actually has on there are simply too low (except Les Preludes, the second PC, and perhaps the first PC), and he's still missing key works - the kinds that the other names I mentioned got listed awhile ago. I disagree that he's doing pretty well, but as I (somewhat ironically) mentioned I don't want to be critical.
> 
> Of course, there are some other composers doing even worse than Liszt. Rachmaninoff and Berlioz being the most striking. So in the end it's just the way it plays out and I have no right to complain (although Liszt has been given a raw deal in pretty much every list so far - alas so have the two other aformentioned). I will say though, that Berlioz and Rachmaninoff are two others that I think get gravely underappreciated on TC.


I really think Berlioz is in danger of becoming considered a "one-hit wonder." Aside from _Symphonie fantastique_, his works seem to be rarely mentioned here or on any other board I've spent much time on, and in personal conversation with fellow classical-music-fans I cannot recall his works coming up. A few months (or is it years now? sheesh!) Almaviva championed _Harold en Italie_ in the opera project here, and even the opera fans participating in that project seemed relatively unfamiliar with it. I intend to buy a DVD of _Romeo et Juliette_ the very next time I see one, and I've been intending that for at least six months without having found one (I'll resort to Amazon eventually, though I strongly prefer to patronize real life shops).

Recently I made a thread about this, and everyone's response was that _Symphonie fantastique_ is performed regularly, so Berlioz is sailing along just peachy. Fine, but so is _Carmina Burana_, and without any objective evidence at all I feel that fifty years ago a wider variety of his works were highly regarded.

It has to happen: as some works become relatively more popular, some other works have to make room for them. Perhaps it's a good thing that we hear a little more of Brumel, Berio, and Busoni, even if it means we hear less of Berlioz' _Requiem_.


----------



## Chopinator

After science:

Schubert / Falla / Byrd

Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 14
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 10
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

After Chopin

Hard to know which is the likely "front runner" now, but I am guessing Schubert based on recent votes. I'll help with that before concentrating on Byrd and La Valse.

Schubert / Ravel / Falla

Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 11
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 15
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Debussy: Images pour orchestre / Grieg: Holberg Suite / Widor

Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 2
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 13
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 1
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 11
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 15
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 7



science said:


> A few months (or is it years now? sheesh!) Almaviva championed _Harold en Italie_ in the opera project here, and even the opera fans participating in that project seemed relatively unfamiliar with it.


You mean _Les Troyens_?


----------



## science

Trout said:


> You mean _Les Troyens_?


Probably so.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schubert / Grieg / Falla

Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 2
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 2
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 11
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 17
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Tveitt / Grieg  / Byrd

Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 2
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 3
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 11
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 17
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Grieg Stravinsky

Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 2
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 11
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 19
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

Schubert / Ravel / Byrd

*Byrd: Infelix ego - 13*
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 2
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
*Ravel: La Valse - 13*
*Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata - 20*
*Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13*
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 in G, "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
531. Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
532. Bartók: String Quartet #5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, “Les Adieux,” op. 81a
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, "Classical," op. 25
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat, "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, H. XVIII/11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartók: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, “Bear”
588. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589. Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
590. Khachaturian: Gayane
591. Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
592. Messiaen: Visions de l’amen
593. Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und –leben
594. Liszt: Transcendental Études
595. Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 “Ghost”
596. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
597. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata



Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 2
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 13
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Stravinsky, Grieg, Byrd

Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 2
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 5
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 13
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 15
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 7


----------



## science

after Toddy: 

Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 2
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 5
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 15
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9

Widor / Korngold / Ravel


----------



## Trout

After science (and adjusting Byrd's total due to post #1051, assuming that Hausmusik meant "Ravel / Schubert / Byrd"):

Debussy / Grieg / Widor

Byrd: Infelix ego - 11
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 4
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 6
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 15
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Byrd/Grieg/Tveitt

Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 4
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 15
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71:

Grieg / Debussy / Falla

Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 5
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 15
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Stravinsky Grieg Byrd

Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 5
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 10
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 12
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 17
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23:

*Byrd: Infelix ego - 12*
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 5
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 10
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 11
*Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements - 19*
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9

Stravinsky / Widor / Ravel


----------



## science

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 in G, "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
531. Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
532. Bartók: String Quartet #5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, “Les Adieux,” op. 81a
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, "Classical," op. 25
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat, "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, H. XVIII/11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartók: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, “Bear”
588. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589. Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
590. Khachaturian: Gayane
591. Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
592. Messiaen: Visions de l’amen
593. Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und –leben
594. Liszt: Transcendental Études
595. Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 “Ghost”
596. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
597. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
598. Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements

New board: 

Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 5
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 10
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Ravel: La Valse - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Tveitt / Debussy / Korngold

Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 10
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Byrd / Boccherini / Falla

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 1
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 10
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Debussy / Falla / Widor

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 1
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 8
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 10
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Grieg / Debussy / Falla

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 1
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 9
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 12
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Debussy Grieg

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 1
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 11
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 11
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang:

Grieg, Ravel, Byrd

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 1
Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## Conor71

After Todd:

Schumann/Byrd/Tveitt

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 1
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 13
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Grieg / Falla / Byrd

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 1
Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 15
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Grieg / Schumann / Falla
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 1
Byrd: Infelix ego - 13
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 17
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls - whom I welcome back heartily! -

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 2
Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 17
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10

Widor / Boccherini / Byrd


----------



## Hausmusik

Haydn / Boccherini / / Korngold

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 17
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 2
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Grieg Byrd

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 11
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Grieg: Holberg Suite - 18
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 2
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 12
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 5
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Grieg, Ravel, Byrd

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 10
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
*Grieg: Holberg Suite - 20*
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 2
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 13
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 5
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

501. Ravel: Bolero
502. Riley: In C
503. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
506. Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507. Dutilleux: Metaboles
508. Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510. Franck: Symphony in D minor
511. Lully: Atys
512. Haydn: Symphony #94 in G, "Surprise"
513. Mahler: Symphony #7
514. Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515. Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
516. Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517. Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518. Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520. Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
521. Mendelssohn: Elijah
522. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523. Biber: Requiem à 15
524. Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
526. Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527. Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529. Messiaen: L'Ascension
530. Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
531. Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
532. Bartók: String Quartet #5
533. Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534. Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535. Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
536. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
537. Martinů: Double Concerto
538. Gershwin: An American in Paris
539. Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540. Varèse: Amériques
541. Verdi: Il trovatore
542. Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
543. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, “Les Adieux,” op. 81a
544. Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545. Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, "Classical," op. 25
546. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547. Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat
548. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
549. Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550. Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E
551. Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
552. Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554. Verdi: Falstaff
555. Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887
556. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558. Bernstein: West Side Story
559. Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat, "Romantic"
560. Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
561. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562. Debussy: Estampes
563. Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564. Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
565. Haydn: String Quartets op. 20 "Sun"
566. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568. Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, H. XVIII/11
569. Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
570. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
571. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573. Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574. Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
576. Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
577. Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578. Bartók: Piano Quintet
579. Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580. Sibelius: Tapiola
581. Berlioz: Les Troyens
582. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
583. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
584. Delius: Sea Drift
585. Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
586. Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587. Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, “Bear”
588. Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589. Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
590. Khachaturian: Gayane
591. Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
592. Messiaen: Visions de l’amen
593. Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und –leben
594. Liszt: Transcendental Études
595. Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 “Ghost”
596. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
597. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
598. Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 Movements
599. Grieg: Holberg Suite

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 10
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 2
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 13
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 5
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10

One more until the end of part 5!


----------



## Turangalîla

After Toddy:

Ravel / Haydn / Debussy

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 10
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 9
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 3
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 5
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After CJP:

Tveitt / Debussy / Byrd

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 9
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 3
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Ravel: La Valse - 15
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 5
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 10
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10


----------



## science

Very sorry...


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 9
*Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10*
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 3
*Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Ravel: La Valse - 17*
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 4
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 2
*Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 10
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10*

Ravel / Korngold / Schumann


----------



## science

*stop voting here*

*STOP!*

Wait just a minute and I'll have the new thread up and running - if it's been 9 hours since you've voted, you can vote there!


----------



## science

Here is the new thread, go vote: http://www.talkclassical.com/19870-classical-music-project-real.html


----------

